# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  والله احبك ويشهد الله عليا لما اشوفك ابتسم

## روعة الدنيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الكاتبه: ساكبت العود ,, (( منـقول )) ,,
الي يقرا مويقرا اول سطر ويترك الباقي صدقوني لماتقرون كل البارت الاول راح يعجبكم لان في سوبرايز اقروها وراح تعرفوون ,, ok
______________________________ 
نزلت الأم على أصوات صراخ وصريخ بالصاله السفليه
عبدالوهاب (بعصبيه وصوت عالي يكاد يهز البيت): دخليييييييييييي ياحقيره لييييييييييييييييييييه
زهره(طايحه بالارض وتبكي بالم): عبدالوهاب أرجوك والله مالي دخل أنت فاهم غلط
عبدالوهاب (نزل لمستواها وبقمة العصبية مسكها من عباتها):شنووووووووووووو فاهم اللي فاهمه شفتك معه انتييييييييييييييي يازهره أنتي
زهره(واهي تحت رحمته):ياعبد الوهاب أختك اللي قالت لي والله أختك طلبت مني
دخلت سهام أخت عبدالوهاب وتهاني(زوجته الأولى) راجعات من التسوق وتفاجئن بالمنظر
الأم(تهدي ولدها ): عبدالوهاب هد يمه علامك معصب شنو حصل
عبدالوهاب (بعصبيه): يمه بعدي محد له دخل بعدووووووووووووووووو
زهره(تصيح ): ياعبدالوهاب طلبتك لا تظلمني اسأل أختك أهي تعرفه
سهام(تشهق ):اهئئئئئئئ اعرفه من اعرفه
تهاني: ايش السالفه
عبدالوهاب(بعصبيه يأشرعلى زهره):الحيوانه رايحه تقابل عشيقهاااااااااااااااا من وراي
زهره (بصوت عالي):مو عشيقي مو عشيقي مااااااااااا اعرفه سهاااااااام قالت لي اقابله واللللللله
عبدالوهاب(عصب وعطاها كـــــف):طراااااااااااااااااااااخ أختي اشرف منك لاتجيبين سيرتها
تهاني( بعصبيه):أنتي ماتخافين الله ماتخافين على سمعت زوجك لا وتعشقين بعد
الأم( بصوت عالي):ايا الحقيره هذي سواه تسوينها فينا بعد ما ضفيناك من الفقر لا وتتهمين بنتي والله منتي كفو
سهام(حطت أديها على وجها تصيح):أنا أنا ليه يازهره حرااااااااام عليكي زواجي بعد يومين كذا تسوين فيني وتفعلين فعايلك وترمينها علي
زهره(توقف وتمسك سهام بعصبيه):قوووووووولي الحقيقه حراااام عليكي ليه كذا أنا بنت عمك سهام قولي أنتي طلبتي مني
زهره(تلف لعبدالوهاب وتمسك يده و تحبها):والله أهي حتى تهاني كانت موجوده أسألها
تهاني(تشهق):أنا إهئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ بالأول سهام وأنا بعدين طلقها يا عبدالوهاب هذي اللي فضلتها علي وتزوجتها علي شف جابت راسك للأرض
الأم(بعصبيه):طلقهااااااااااااا خلها تذلف إهي وبلاويها
زهره(بعيونها تترجه وتدمع):لا يا عبدالوهاب أنت تعرفني
عبدالوهاب(من عصبيته خنقها بأيديه):أنااا شفتك أهو يعرفك بالأسم ماكان معاه إلا صورتك ليه واعدتيه أنا وش منقص عليك فيه
الأم وتهاني وسهام يحاولن يحررن زهره من قبضة يديه القويةوحست روحها تبي تطلع
الأم (تبوس يده):هدها يمه ما تستاهل تنشنق بسبها
تهاني (تصيح):عبدالوهاب خلها لاترملني أعيالك محتاجين لك أنا أبيك
عبدالوهاب(يدزها بعيد عنه):روووووحي أنتي(حس انه ينخنق صعب حب حياته)أأأأأأنتي طااااااااااااالق
زهره(بصوت مخنوق):لااااااااا أنا بريئه لاياااااااااااارب أنك عالم أني شريفه و عفيفه خذلي حقي منهن يا مولاي واللللله حرااااااااااااااام يارب
الأم:قومي قومي طلعي من بيتي جبتي لي بلوى و تدعين على بناتي
زهره(تصيح):وبناتي
عبدالوهاب(بعصبيه):ما عندك بنات هذولا بناتي
زهره(تصيح وتحب يده):أرجوك خلني أخذهن لا تحرمني منهن
تهاني(تلف لعبدالوهاب):خلها تأخذهن فكنا منهن وش دراك أنهن من صلبك
زهره(عصبت من تهاني وكلامها و عطتها كف):طرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ أناأأأأأأنا أشرف منكن و بناتي من صلبه
تهاني(حطت يدها على خدها ولفت لعبدالوهاب بعصبيه ):ليه ما تتصرف يا حظي ولا راضي
عبدالوهاب(بصوت عالي):راما راما جيبي البنات وأنتي خذيهن وقلعتكي أنتي وأهن طلعي من بيتي ولا عاد أشوفكي ياليتني ما عرفتك أخوك بره طلعي براااااا
زهره مسكت يدبناتهاعايشه اللي عمرها6س وأسيل 4س قبل خروجهاأن تتلاقى عينها بعين من ملك قلبها((بعيون دامعه...ونفس مجروحه...وطعن بالشرف...واصل بناتها المشكوك به...وعتاب القلوب تحكيه العيون...التقت عيونهابعينه الدامعه...تعاتبه تودعه))
اخذهااخوهاوطلعوبيت ابوهاالمتواضع اللي من اتصل ولد اخوه واحساس هزه واللي المه اتهامه لها بشرفها واخلاقها
دخلت زهره مكسوره النفس ودموعها اللي تنسكب لا اراديا على خديها
زهره(ارتمت بحضن امها تصيح):آآآآه يايمه طلقني عبدالوهاب طلقني وظلمني والله بريه
الاب(بعصبيه):من كتني معه مـــن
زهره(تحب يده):والله هن اللي طلبن مني اقابل واحد يهددهاصدقتهن كانت تترجى ما كنت عارفه
الأم(بعصبيه):ليييييييييييه خبله أنا قلت لك ما يحبنك ليييييييه تسمعين لهن ليه (قامت تبكي) ضيعنك وخلن رجلك يطلقك
خلف(بقمة العصبية ):ماراح اخليهن باخذ حقك منهم
متعب( بعصبيه):أنا معك وصل لامر للشرف
الاب(بحزن) :خلاص اهو شافها معه فضحتنا
زهره(تصيح بصوت عالي): أنااااا مو مثل ما يقولون يبه الله شاهد صدقووووني كذاااااااااااابين ( حطت ايديها على وجها)كذاااااابين
الاب (رق لحال بنته ضمها بحنيه وعيون دامعه): لا تخافين ربك بياخذ حقك منهم هو المنتقم سبحانه هو المنتقم أنتي بنت عناد أنا مربيك خلاص مالنا جلسه بالرياض نروح لاهلنا بالديره صوب الدمام
زهره( تمسح دموعها وبشهاق وصوت مبحوح): و ... و.....و...وعبدالوهاب
خلف (بعصبيه): لحد الحين باقيه عليه تحبينه
زهره(تهزراسها ) :لااااااااا لا لا مو قصدي أنا أنا (حطت يدها على بطنها)حامل لي4شهور ضناي بيعترف فيه ولا(بدت تبكي) ولا مثل بناته بيشكك بنسبهن بعد
الأم (حطت يديها على راسها تلطم):حامل يااااااااااويلي ياردي حظك يازهره ياوووووووووووويلي
الاب(بعصبيه ): انكتمي يامره ولا اسمع صوتك (التفت لبنته بحنان طالع لها رأفتن لحالها)أنا اهل بناتك أنا جدهن وأبوهن لا تخافين اذا ولدتي غصبن عليه بيعترف ومومحتاجين شئ غيرالاسم
مع بزوغ شمس جديده على الرياض تركو المدينه واهلها وتركت زهره حبها وولد عمها وحملت جرحها وانكسار نفسها وطعونها من حبيبها ونصفها الثاني وشكه فيها اعتقدت أن رغم الصعوبات والصدمات اللي تجيهم من كل صوب بيكونون اقوى منها ايده بايدها لكن خلاص تفرقت القلوب
نقلوللبدو والبساطه .................
اصر خلف يشترون بيت بالرياض بعيد عن البيت القديم قبل ينقلون البدو رغم حبه للبداوه الا أن التعليم اساسي لابنائه
.........بـــــــــعــــــد ســـنـــــة ......... 
برب  
انتظروني قريباً

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

مرحباااااا..}
وين التكملة خيتووو؟؟

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> مرحباااااا..}
> وين التكملة خيتووو؟؟



مرحبتين هلا والله 

تكمله الى اجل عيونش احطه الحين 

بس الان ماحد رد قالت مابنزله الحين انزله

brb

----------


## روعة الدنيا

bak
انطق باب الفيلا الساعه7 مساء
عبدالوهاب:هلا اخوي
: الاخ عبدالوهاب محسن
عبدالوهاب:نعم أنا عبدالوهاب
:ممكن اتكلم معك لو سمحت بموضوع خاص
عبدالوهاب:حياك تفضل (دخلو المجلس) خير امر
:أنا اسمي ناصر ماتتذكرني
عبدالوهاب:ناصر لا والله اسمحلي
ناصر:أنا اللي من سنه شفتني مع مع مع مرتك زهره
عبدالوهاب(عصب):وعندك الجرأه تجي لحد بيتي اطلع بررررررره اذا جاي عشان حبيبتك أقول ما اعرف عنها شئ اطلع
ناصر:اسمعني تكفه اسمعني بس
عبدالوهاب(يمسكه بثوبه وبعصبيه) :براااااااااااااااااا
ناصر :مرتك زهره بريئه والله بريئه
عبدالوهاب(بصدمه يحاول يستوعب الكلام صدق ولا تضليل): بريئه بريئه(التفت له بتشكيك) والصور ووجودها معك بذاك اليوم
ناصر: اللي صار اني عرفت وحده اتكلم معها بالجوال وقالت لي أن اسمها زهره
وتوطدت علاقتنا خلال شهور قليله كان فيهاشئ مو مريحني مره طلبت اشوفها فرفضت بس تفاجئت انها تبادر باقتراح زاد تفاجئي منها اقترحت تعطيني صور لها أنا طبعا ماصدقت تواعدنا في سوق وتركت صورها في محل ولما شفت الصور ذكرت الله على جالها الرباني وزاد حبي لها
عبدالوهاب(يغلي واهو يسمعه يتغزل بحبيبته زهره واهو يصر على ضروسه):رجاء ادخل بالموضوع
ناصر(انحرج منه):بعد شهرين اتصلت علي واللي تسمي نفسها زهره وقالت لازم تاخذ الصور وانها تابت وعلى وشك الزواج وماتبي فضايح رضيت بعد فتره وقالت تبي تلتقي معاي مافهمت بالاول رافضه الحين قابله ورحت للموعد وطلبت من صاحبي يراقبها ويعرف وين ساكنه بس لما وصلت
عبدالوهاب(يقاطعه بعصبيه): وصلت أنا بعدها بثواني وصدتكم بالجرم
ناصر:لاء أنت لما اخذتها أنا حسيت بتأنيب الضمير وقررت اتقدم لها رسمي لاني حبيتها وطلبت من امي تروح تخطبها بس عرفت انها باليوم الثاني زواجها انكسر قلبي وقررت اسافر يمكن انساها
عبدالوهاب:أنا اليوم الثاني طلقتها ما تزوجتها
ناصر:عارف او من ايام بس عرفت طول فترة غربتي صورة زهره ما تفارقني طلبت من اختي من بعيد لبعيد تعرف اخبارها مو قادر انساها وقبل فتره عرفت انهاتطلقت الدنيا ما ساعتني من الفرح بالخبر طلبت يخطبونها بس الوالد رفض لان باقي لي6 شهور واخلص قلت استحمل لخاطرها وما صدقت اخذت الشهاده ورجعت للمملكه وثاني يوم راحت امي تخطبها لي وتعادو بالموعد المحدد كنت انتظر اتصال اختي بلهفه بالوافقه بس اختي اتصلت تخبرني بالمصيبه أن اللي تطلقت مهي صاحبة الصوره واسمها سهام مو زهره
عبدالوهاب( بصدمه): سهااااااااااااااااام
ناصر :ايه سهام اهي اللي كنت اكلم اهي اللي قالت اسمها زهره وانها صاحبة الصور والله ماكنت عارف أن اللي جت تاخذ الصور اهي زوجتك وصاحبت الصور ويوم عرفت حبيت ابري ذمتي ونفسي امام الله وابري زوجتك العفيفه اللي ما اظن تعرف عن شئ والحين استاذن وهذي صورة زوجتك اللي معي سامحني
عبدالوهاب(بحزن ): مشكور و مسموح يأناصر
عرف عبدالوهاب الحقيقه بعد ما خسر زهره و بناته وواجه سهام وأعترفت باللي صار صدق ومن تخطيطها مع تهاني و عبدالوهاب ماقدر يطلقهاعشان عياله وامه بالحياه وهجرها_أما سهام تزوجت و تطلقت كذا مره ما كانت تتوفق مع أزواجها ولما عدت 35 قامت تتزوج مسيارعبدالوهاب بحث عن زهره و بناتها وعرف وين ساكنين و حاول يرجع زهره بس أخوانها قالوا أنها تزوجت و عبدالوهاب حزن على فراق حبيبته وما حب يحرمها من بناتها عايشه و أسيل و التؤام نجد ونجود اللي ولدتهن بعد طلاقها من عبد الوهاب تكفل بمصاريف بناته كان يبعث على حساب الخال20 آلف ريال كل شهر لأنه كان غني جداً

----------


## روعة الدنيا

احط الجزاء الثاني اذا شفت ردود 

ولا تحرمونه من ردودكم

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلمووووووو
ننتظر البارت الجاااااي

----------


## ملكه القلوب

قصه مؤثره

الواحد صار مايقدر يثق في احد 

صدق المثل الاقال ماياكلك الا دود بطنك

تسلمين على القصه

ويالله ننتظر التكمله

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بجد القصه روعه ياريت لو تكمليها ؟
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## النــاعــمه

اي غناتي حطيه تحمس القصه ابي التكمله روعه

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*قصه رووووووعه*


*لاتتأخرين علين بباقي الاجزاء*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وين التكمله خيتو ؟؟
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## لا تعليق

ننتظر التكملة..
مشكورة خيتو روعة الدنيا

----------


## روعة الدنيا

bak

الزوجةالثانية"لطيفه"
خالد(25س)دكتور بمستشفى الأب
محمد(24س)يشتغل مع عمه عبدالوهاب
الزوجة الثالثة"فاطمة"متوفيه سوريةالأصل
بشاير(23س)ممرضة
_ _ _ _ _ _
الأبن"عبدالوهاب"رجل أعمال
الزوجة الأولى"تهاني"
فهد(29س)يعمل مع والده متزوج أوراد بنت عمته(عبدالوهاب5س_لولوسنتين)
فراس(25س)يعمل مع ولد عمه حمد ساعده الأيمن
راشد(23س)بالجامعة مع مشعل
هيام(23س)
وجدان(21)بالجامعة مع بنات عمامهامنايروشهد
الزوجةالثانية"زهره"طليقته
عايشه(25س)
اسيل(23س)تعمل ممرضةبمستشفى عمهاإهي تعرفه بس اهو مايعرفها.....وتابعو الأحداث.....
نجدونجود(18س)آخرسنه
_ _ _ _ _ _
الأبن"فهد"(متوفي)
الزوجة"سارا"
حمد(25س)صاحب شركةكبيره للعقارات
مناير(21س)بالجامعه
ملاك"ابنة حمدمن زوجته المتوفيه وابنة عمه عبدالوهاب احلام"(5س)
_ _ _ _ _ _
الأبن"سعد"يعمل مع عبدالوهاب
الزوجة"أم جراح(متوفيه)"
جراح(23س)صيدلي(العم محتكر أبناء العائلة^_^)
الزوجة"حنان"(26س)
بسام3س_ابتسام5س
_ _ _ _ _ _
الأبنة"أمينه"(أرمله)
أوراد(25س)زوجة فهد
روابي(23س)دكتورة جراحه في مستشفى خالها
سلوى(18س)أخرسنه
_ _ _ _ _ _
الأبنة"سهام"(مطلقه)
زياد(25س)دكتور
رشا(22س)
رنا(18س)أخرسنه مع سلوى
_ _ _ _ _ _
الأبنة"سعاد"(25س)متزوجةأخوتهاني
فارس(29س)
رياض3س_روان5س
(عائلة تهاني)
الأم"طيبه"
طيف(25س)
سلمان(23س)
(عائلة زهـره)
الجد"عناد"
الابن"خلف"
الزوجة"وسميه"
عابد(28س)ميكانيكي
عبدالله(23س)يعمل في بنك أخوأسيل بالرضاعه وروحهااللي ما تشوف غيره بالدنيا
ترفه(22س)ممرضه
أمل(20س)
_ _ _ _ _ _
الابن "متعب"
الزوجه"حسنه"
عايض(26س)
محمد(25س)
هيا(23س)
نوره(19س)
_ _ _ _ _ _
الابنة"ريم"
الزوج"مصلح"
فواز7س_فايز5س_زهره سنتين

هل أنتهى دور الأباء و بدأ دور الأبناء
ترقبوا ظهور أبطالي
انـــــتـــــهــــــى الــــــبـــــارت

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> يسلمووووووو
> ننتظر البارت الجاااااي



ربي يسلمك 

^ــ^

منوره يالغلا

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> قصه مؤثره
> 
> الواحد صار مايقدر يثق في احد 
> 
> صدق المثل الاقال ماياكلك الا دود بطنك
> 
> تسلمين على القصه
> 
> ويالله ننتظر التكمله
> ...



ربي يعافيش

اي والله ماحد يثق فيه

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> بجد القصه روعه ياريت لو تكمليها ؟
> تحياتيـ ..



 ولا يهمك 

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> اي غناتي حطيه تحمس القصه ابي التكمله روعه
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه



ولا يهمك يالغلا

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> *قصه رووووووعه*
> 
> 
> *لاتتأخرين علين بباقي الاجزاء*



ولا يهمك

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> وين التكمله خيتو ؟؟
> تحياتيـ ..



موجوده =)

منوره يالغلا

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> ننتظر التكملة..
> 
> مشكورة خيتو روعة الدنيا



العفوو

منوره

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يلا ننتظر البارت القادم بشوق*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بانتظار البارت الجديد 
والله شكلها القصه حماااس
مشكوره خيتو روعه
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> بانتظار البارت الجديد 
> والله شكلها القصه حماااس
> مشكوره خيتو روعه
> تحياتيـ ..



العفوووو يالغلا

حماس بس فوق ماتصوري  :noworry: 

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

البارت الثاني
في احدالاحياء عاشت زهره مع بناتهاببيت اخوهاخلف بعدطلاقهامن عبدالوهاب بنتها البكر واول فرحتها عايشه اجبرت على القبول بولد خالها الكبير عابد
لخاطر ان امها وخواتها يعيشن ببيت الخال اللي خيرها بين ولده والشارع اختارت مرغومه على فاقد الشخصيه كما يسمونه عابد يعمل ميكانيكي وهذا ليس سبب رفض عايشه
لانه لا يعرف القراءه والكتابه ويفقد الشخصيه امام المحركين الاساسين لحياته والديه اشتغلت بمشغل لتساعد في مصروف
امها وخواتها أسيل اللي طموحها الطب وقف خالها بوجه مستقبلها وحلمها اجبرها تدخل تمريض
اذا مارضت تشتغل مثل اختها بمشغل خضعت له مجبوره تعمل بمستشفى خاص نجد ونجود آخر سنه دراسيه قسم علمي
نــــبـــــدأأحـــداث مـــابـــعـــد18ســنــه.....
نجد:رجعيه على القناة
أمل(تهز راسها):لاء
نجد:بتابع المسلسل رجعيه
أمل:لاءهذابيتناوكيفي(اشرت عليها)واذا مو عاجبك طقي راسك بالجدار
نجد(عصبت):أملوووووه رديه أحسن لك
أمل(بأستهزاء)يمه يمه خوفتيني يعني ايش بتسوين
نجد(نطت على أمل وسدحتها بالارض ومسكتها بشعرها)أوريك شنو اسوي
أمل(تصارخ)يمااااااه لحقيني يممممممه
أم أمل(طلعت من المطبخ)نجيدووووووه وخري يا حماره عن بنتي
نجد(بعصبيه)أنا قلت لها لاتغير القناة لييييه تغيرها أناجيت قبلها
أم أمل(رفعت الملعقه اللي بايدها وضربت نجد بظهرها)أوريك أنا يانجدوه
نجد(تنط بمكانها من ألم)آآآآآآي الله لايبارك فيك ولاببنتك يالخايسه
أم أسيل(نزلت مع عايشه)أيش فيكم
أم أمل:امسكي بنتك
أم أسيل:نجد يمه علامك
نجد(تمسك ظهرهامن الالم)يمه ضربتني والله لاذبحها
عايشه(تمسكها)نجد نجد عقلي
نجود(نزلت)أيش حصل
نجد:ضربتني وسميوووووه
نجود(عصبت)وليه تضربك(لفت لهابعصبيه)ليه تمدين يدك عليها
أم أمل(بعصبيه)خير خير البيت بيت ابونا والغرب حاسبونا(لفت لزهره)مسكي بناتك
أم أسيل(تهدي الوضع)يابنات بس خلنا نطلع فوق
عايشه(بعصبيه)وليه نطلع لا خلينا نحط حد لذي وبنتها
أم أمل:أنتي لما يجي عابد بيتفاهم معكي
عايشه(بأستهزاء)يااااخليه يتفاهم مع نفسه بالاول
في هذي اللحظه دخل الخال ومن شافنه البنات اهربن فوق....
الخال(بعصبيه)علامكن صوتكن واصل للشارع فضحتوناااااااا
أم أمل (بدت تصيح)شف ياخلف بنات اختك ايش يسون بغيابك فيني وفي امل
أمل (تصيح)يبه ضربني وانا ماسويت شئ آآآآآآه
الخال(عصب ونزل عقاله)اوريكن يابنات زهره
أم أسيل(تترجي)خلاص ياخوي تكفه سامحهن طلبتك
الخال(بعصبيه)لا والله يتحاشمن على بنتي والله ثم والله لاخلي العقال يتحاشم عليهن
صعد الخال واهو يتوعد وثواني ما ينسمع غير الصريخ والاستنجاد للبنات وأمل وأمها الأبتسامه والشماته ما فارقتهن
والأم دموعها على خدها تسمع صوت البنات ولا تقدر تسوي شئ وفي هذي اللحظة دخلت أسيل راجعه من المستشفى
أسيل(بتعجب)أأأأيش هالصراخ
الأم (بترجي)أسيل يمه لحقي على خواتك راح يذبحهن خالك
أسيل(صعدت بسرعه ودخلت شافت الخال طايح فيهن ضرب)خـــــــــــالــــــــــــي
الخال:نعم
أسيل(تسحب العقال)على هونك أيش تسوي
الخال:لا ولاالله يعني أنتي المنقذه لا أجمعك معهن
أسيل:وليه أن شاء الله تضربهن
الخال:ليه يتعدن على بنتي و حرمتي
أسيل:بنتك وحرمتك ما فيهن شئ مثل الحمير أقصد الحصن زينات
الخال(بعصبيه)اخلصي الزبده
أسيل(فهمت خالها الطماع) خذ
الخال(يبتسم ويعد الفلوس)ايه ذي اللي تفهني سنعه يابنت زهره
عايشه:ليه عطيتيه الطماع الجشع
أسيل(تنزع عباتها والشيله)عادي دام يفكنا من شره وخالك حاسب المعاش يعرف يختار الاوقات(تجلس)إلا من المسؤوله عن الضرب اليوم
نجد(تبتسم رغم الالم)أنا
أسيل(تبادل اختها الابتسامه)فرحانه
نجد:أيه الضرب ماجاء من فراغ مسكت لك أم كشه املوه وسدحتها بالأرض وهات ياضرب
نجود(تصفق يد بيد)لاعزالله ماتغدينا
الأم(تدخل)ياقلبي عليكن تتالمن يمه
عايشه:عادي يمه موأول مره أنتي لا تحاتين
أسيل(تغير الموضوع)يله يمه ننزل نتغدى يله بنات أنا أضبط وسميه
الأم:يله ننزل
نزلن البنات وأسيل سكتت وسميه بـ50ريال تغدوا بعد ما جاء الكل
بعد الغدا دق جوال أسيل
نزلن البنات وأسيل سكتت وسميه بـ50ريال تغدوا بعد ما جاء الكل
بعد الغدا دق جوال أسيل .........
انتطرونييي ع البارت الجديييد

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وااو اجزء يجنن
بس قصيييييير مره 
يلا ننتظر الجديد
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> وااو اجزء يجنن
> بس قصيييييير مره 
> يلا ننتظر الجديد
> تحياتيـ ..



يسلموو غناتي 

رح اطواله ولا يهمش 

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*بعد الغدا دق جوال أسيل
أسيل(بهمس)ألو..هلا حبيبي
مازن:هلا كيفك
أسيل:بخير وأنت
مازن:تمام
أسيل:خلصت دراستك
مازن:لا باقي كم شهر وأرجع للمملكه ومعاي شهادتي
أسيل:ترجع بالسلامه
مازن:وأول ما أوصل راح أخطبك
أسيل:تظن أبوك يوافق بحكم أنا مو من المستوى
مازن:لا يا قلبي ما يهموني دامك معي
أسيل:أحبك يالواثق
مازن:يا حلوها منك أوكيه قلبي أخليك
أسيل:مع السلامه
عبدالله(يدخل)أسوله أسوله
أسيل:هلا وغلا بقلب أسيل
عبدالله(يبتسم)إيش رايك نطلع للمزرعه
أسيل(تطالع ساعتها)ألحين
عبدالله:مشتاق للجارح ما تبين تشوفين الوضحه
أسيل:إلا وربي يله ألبس وطالعه لك
عبدالله:أشوف البنات وأمي زهره إذا يبن يروحن معنا
طلعوا للمزرعه اللي شراها الجد من 15سنه الجد ما يحب المدن وإزعاجها وباع أكثر حلاله وترك 4خيول أصيله الشقراء والملكي له أهو والجارح لعبدالله والوضحه لأسيل من جدتهم
لهم عبدالله وأسيل يرتبطون بأنهم أخوان بالرضاعه وحبهم للفروسيه بشكل غير طبيعي
وصلوا للمزرعه
الجد(يبتسم)ياحيا الله من جانا
الكل:الله يحييك
عبدالله:شلونك يبه
الجد:بخير ليه ما دقيتوا و قلتو بتجون
أسيل:حبينا نسوي لك مفاجئه
الجد:أنتي وعبدالله عارف ليه تجون هنا مو لخاطري عارف
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أسيل:شدعوه ياجدي غالي والله
الأم:يبه شلونك ألحين
الجد:الحمد الله
عايشه:منت حاب تجي معنا للمدينه
الجد:أعوذ بالله لا المزرعه أحسن والله الله يرحمها مريم(الجده)ما كانت تحب المزرعه كذا أحسن هوا طبيعي أزرع وأكل من خيري
أسيل:لولا شغلي كان قعدت معك هنا
نجد:مو لخاطره لخاطر الوضحه
أسيل:فديييييييتهاااا الوضحه
الجد:روحوا أركبوها
أسيل:جدي نبي نطلع فيها بره المزرعه
الجد:لا وأنا جدك أخاف عليك عبدالله رجال ويفتك
أسيل(تنزع عبايتها الكتف)هاه أيش رايك
الأم(تلف لعبدالله)أكيد فكرتك
عبدالله:ههههههههه لا والله يمه أهي دخلت وأخذت ثوب وشماغ
عايشه:يمه الله يخليك ترى مرات تطلع معه بالرياض على أساس أنها ولد
الأم(تمسك حصاه وتحذف أسيل)وووجع أنا كم مره حذرتك
أسيل(تتخبى ورى جدها)يا يمه مافيها شئ بعدين أنا طالعه مع أخوي عبود أسد
عبدالله(يزأر مثل الأسد).....كح كح كح
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههه
الجد:هههههههه صار خروف هههههههه
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الأم:أنثبري مافي طلعه
أسيل:يمه شوي تكفين ما نبعد
نجود:يمه معها عبدالله وأسيل عن10رجال
عايشه:خليهم أهي متنكره و راح تتلثم بالشماغ
الأم:لاحول ولاقوه إلا بالله روحو بس لا تتاخرون ولا تبعدون كثير فاهمين
عبدالله:بنات ماتبن معنا
البنات:لااااااااااااء
عبدالله:بسم الله علي طيب مايحتاج صراخ
أسيل:ماتعرفهن ما يحبن الخيل
الجد:لا والله كلكم تعلمتو الفروسيه ورى ما تركبنه
عايشه:أنا احس اني كبرت على الخيل
نجد:والله مال خلق ريحتهن وملابسي تتوسخ
نجود:بصراحه كل ماركبتهن ظهري يعورني من كثر ماانقز على السرج
أسيل وعبدالله طلعوا بالخيل يتمشون برى المزرعه بس مايبتعدون عن المزرعه هذي عادتهم
عبدالله:تسابقين
أسيل:سباق موافقه بس شنو الجائزه
عبدالله:طلبي
أسيل:إذا فزت عليك تعشينا الليله على حسابك بمطعم
عبدالله:أوكيه بس إذا فزت تطبخين لنا العشى الليله
أسيل:ماأعرف
عبدالله:عادي أقول لعايشه تشرف عليك اوكيه
أسيل:أوكيه
أسيل(تصفر للوضحه متعوده عليها تصفر)يالله يا وضحه لا تخلين أخوي وأخوك(الجارح)يسبقونا
عبدالله:جارح لا يغلبنك البنات
تسابقوا زكان الشارع فاضي وعبدالله سبق أسيل وأسيل تغلبه وتتقدم عليه ويرجع يسبقها ويطالعها و يمد لسانه لها
أسيل(تصرخ)عــــــبــــــدالله أنـــتـــــــبــــه*

*انتطروني باقرب فرصه*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*لاااااا حمااااااااس*
*وين التكملهـ* 
*بسررررررعه*



*......*
*روووووووووووووووووعه ^_**
*لاتتاخرين*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
حراااااااااااااااااااام
ان شاء الله مايصير فيه شي 
وشكرا خيتو هالبارت يجنن
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## ضـכـڪــة الدنيآ

*/*
*,*
*وآأإآأإو* 
*  روووووعة ,.*
*في آأإنتظآأر التكملة* 
*حمآأإاااس* 
*لآآآتتأخريين* 
*كُل آلود .,~*
 :embarrest: 
*,*
*/*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يلا خيتو روعه بانتظارش 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتو
ننتتظر البااااااااارت الجاي

----------


## silver 5 hawk

با نتظارك لا تتأخر علينا

دخلت جو مع القصة والسبااق

----------


## باقة ورد

ننتظر البارت الجاي 
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

القصه رووووووووعه كثييييير
           ننتظر البااارت الجااااي 
                تحياتي..,, مجنونة وحلوة..,,

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

خيتو اشتقنا للقصه 
بانتظارش مو تطولي علينا هااا
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## رووحي معاك

حلوووووه كتيرررررر

ننتظر االبارت الجديد

----------


## روعة الدنيا

bak
عبدالله(سحب لجام الجارح)أبكككككككك أبك هددددددددد
عبدالله سحب اللجام وطاح وطاح الجارح فوقه والسياره حكت بريك قوي الله ستر ما أنقلبت
أسيل(تنزل بسرعه)عبدالله فيك شئ
عبدالله:رجلي توجعني
أسيل(نزلت تلمس رجله)لا تحركها
:فيكم شئ
أسيل(توقف وتلف له)أعمى ماتشوف
:أنتي بنت
أسيل(أرتبكت)هاااااه أييييييييييش دخلك
عبدالله:حصل خير
الحارس:تكلمي عدل ما تعرفين من معه تتكلمين وقحه
عبدالله(عصب)هيييييه أنت تكلم عدل
:ميخالف حصل خير
الحارس:ياسيد حمد
حمد(يكتم غيضه من وقاحتها)ما عليش تحبون نوصلكم
أسيل(بإستهزاء)لاوالله أحسن خلنا رووووووووح
حمد(يخزها)هييييييييييييه ترى ما أشتغل عندك
أسيل:هيييييييييه أنت
عبدالله(بصوت عالي)خلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص
حمد:أبتعدي خلينا نرفعه حسام تعال معي
حسام:أنا أرفعه سيد حمد خله
أسيل:علامك أنت كأن أخوي نجس ليه ما يساعدك تراه نظيف مالت عليك
حمد(عصب)أووووه شنو أنتي
عبدالله:أسيل سكتي
حمد:سمعتي سكتي
أسيل:أيش حشرك أسكت ولا لا كيفي
عبدالله:شوفي الجارح فيه شئ
أسيل(تلمس الجارح)لا الحمد الله
عبدالله(يوقف مع حمد وحارسه)والخيل
أسيل:أنا أركب الوضحه ومعي الجارح لا تحاتي
حمد(يركب عبدالله السياره)كذا زين
الحارس:سيد حمد العمه وصلت
حمد:عن أذنك شوي
أسيل(توقف عند عبدالله)وين راح
عبدالله:مدري
الحارس:يكلم والدته في ذيك السياره
أسيل:طيب
شوي وإلا حمد جاي مع بنت صغيره وأمه وأخته
حمد عرفتوه ولد عم أسيل بس صار لهم 18سنه مو شايفين بعض وما يعرفون بعض
الام:السلام عليكم
عبدالله واسيل:وعليكم السلام
الام:سلامات ياولدي
عبدالله:الله يسلمك ياخاله
الام (تلف على اسيل):ولدي يقول انك بنت
اسيل(باحراج):ايه
حمد(بصوت واطي):حشى مهي بنت شاذه والعياذ بالله
اسيل(ترفع اصبعها بتهديد)احذرك لا تكرر الكلام هذا
حمد(بعصبيه):احذرك لاترفعين اصبعك بوجهي اكسره
الام:حمد عيب
عبدالله:اسيل خلاص
أسيل: أووووووف(ركبت الوضحه)
ملاك:بابا حزان حزان
حمد(يرفعها):المسيه 
مناير:وااااااااااو يهبل حمد
أسيل(تردعلى جوالها):الوهلا...هاه يمه...ييييييمه تكفين لا تصارخين(تلف لعبدالله)كله منك
الكل:هههههههههههههههههههه
اسيل(ترجع تكلم)هلا ما فيه شئ............ يضحكون من.......أمممممم شوفي عبدالله طاح من الفرس ولوى رجله......على هونك والله مافيه شئ..........لالالاام عبدالله لحظه(سكرت)
عبدالله:علامها امي
اسيل:خالي
عبدالله:حلفيييييييي(لف لحمد)سيدحمد لو تكرمت ساعدوني أركب فرسي
حمد:مايصير رجلك
الام:يمه خلنا نوصلك حمد وصلوه لمزرعتهم
عبدالله:ماقصرتو واسفين على الازعاج
حمد:لالازم نوصلك يمه طلعن للمزرعه حسام وصل عبدالله(طالع اسيل بعدين لف لعبدالله)عبدالله
عبدالله:هلا
حمد:ممكن اركب فرسك
اسيل(تهزراسها)لالا
عبدالله(ابتسم)تفضل
اسيل(عصبت وحركت لجام الفرس)انا بروح
حركت السيارات واسيل على فرسها وحمد جنبها على الجارح
حمد:فرسك حلوه.....امممممم تبيعينها
اسيل(تخزه)شايف لافته للبيع
حمد:وليه تخزين
أسيل:كييييييييييييفيييييي
حمد:طيب أنابدفع اللي تبينه
أسيل:شفيك ماتفهم غبي
حمد(عصب)حدك عن الغلط
أسيل(توقف الوضحه)روح اسبقني ماأبي أمشي معك
حمد:أنت الغبيه انت ماتعرفين أنامنو تكلمي بإحترام على شنو مغروره
أسيل(رفعت راسها)ياااااااااااااااااربي هذا من شفته واهويقول أنامنو وأنامنو(لفت له)أذامنت عارفت انت منو روح لماما وأسألها
حمد(قرب ومسك ايدهابعصبيه)شنوشايفتني بزرررررر تقولين رح لماما
اسيل(تحاول تفك يدها)هيييييييييييييه هدني
حمد(بعصبيه)اعتذري
أسيل(بإصرار)لاااااء
حمد:ماراح اهد ايدك(وزاد الضغط)
أسيل(رفعت يدها وعطته بقس على خشمه)تستااااااااااهل
حمد(يمسك خشمه)يابنت اللذين
أسيل(تبتعد بفرسها)احسن شنو شايفني
حمد(يلحقها بفرسه وبصوت عالي وعصبيه)بس اصيدك يابنت اللذين هيييييييين
أسيل قدرت انها تسبقه وتوصل للمزرعه قبله وسيييييييييده على البيت دخل حمدالمزرعه وكان واقف حارسه بانتظاره عند البوابه
الحارس(مسك السرج )سيدحمدخير شنو فيك
حمد:خير
الحارس:انفك دم
حمد(يلمس انفه ويطالع الدم عصب)بنت اللذين ايدها قويه عطني منديل
عبدالله(بصوت عالي)سيد حمد حياك
حمد:لا والله اسمحلي مستعجل
الجد(يوقف من داخل بيت الشعر)حياك ياولدي قرب
حمد(استحى يردالجد)السلام عليكم
الجدوعبدالله:وعليكم السلام
الجد:علامك ياولدي تونس خشمك
حمد:لا ياجد هذي عاده يصب دم دوم
عبدالله:أسيل تشتغل ممرضه إذا تحب تشوفك
حمد:ممرضه
الجد:إيه الله يخليها لنا
الأم(تدخل)السلام عليكم
الكل:وعليكم السلام
الأم(تمد كيس ثلج)تفضل ياولدي
حمد:شنو هذا ياخاله
الأم:ثلج بنتي قالت وانتو رادين لاحظت أن خشمك دم والثلج يوقفه
حمد(يوقف)تسلمين يله اسمحولي
الجد:تو الناس اجلس ياولدي
حمد:والله تارك اهلي بالمزرعه
الجد:طريق السلامه 
brb

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> *لاااااا حمااااااااس*
> *وين التكملهـ* 
> *بسررررررعه*
> 
> 
> 
> *......*
> *روووووووووووووووووعه ^_**
> *لاتتاخرين*



اوكييه ولا يهمك 

منوره يالغلا

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> حراااااااااااااااااااام
> ان شاء الله مايصير فيه شي 
> وشكرا خيتو هالبارت يجنن
> تحياتيـ ..



العفووو يالغاليه 

منوره غناتي

 :bigsmile:

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> */*
> 
> *,*
> *وآأإآأإو* 
> *روووووعة ,.*
> *في آأإنتظآأر التكملة* 
> *حمآأإاااس* 
> *لآآآتتأخريين* 
> *كُل آلود .,~*
> ...



ولالالا يهمك يالغلا 

منورره يالغاليه

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> يلا خيتو روعه بانتظارش 
> تحياتيـ ..



حطيته  :embarrest: 

سوري ضروف ماسمحت ادخل  :embarrest: 

يالغاليه شكرا ع المتابعه  :rolleyes: 

منوره  :noworry:

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتو
> ننتتظر البااااااااارت الجاي



ربي يسلمك 

 :amuse: 

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> با نتظارك لا تتأخر علينا
> 
> دخلت جو مع القصة والسبااق



 
ولا يهمك 

منور

بس ملاحطه

انا بنت مو ولد

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> ننتظر البارت الجاي 
> يسلموووووووووووووو



ربي يسلمك 

منوره غناتي

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> القصه رووووووووعه كثييييير
> 
> ننتظر البااارت الجااااي 
> 
> تحياتي..,, مجنونة وحلوة..,,



يسلمووو ع تواجدك 

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> خيتو اشتقنا للقصه 
> بانتظارش مو تطولي علينا هااا
> تحياتيـ ..



سورري غناتي الضروف ماسمحت  :embarrest: 

منوره غناتي  :embarrest:

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> حلوووووه كتيرررررر
> 
> ننتظر االبارت الجديد



 
ولا يهمك نزلتوه 

منوره غناتو

----------


## bassrawi

:sad2:  انا قرأت الجزء الاول 

مسكينه 

عن جد مررررره حلووه القصه وعبره وحزينه

ولي رجعه للجزء الثاني

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بارت رووعه 
يسلمو روعه 
بانتظار الجديد
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

bak
الــبــارت الــثالــث
طلعن البنات بعد ما راح حمد
أسيل:عبود شلون رجلك
عبدالله:مدري أنتي شنو تشوفين
أسيل:نجود جيبي ثلج عبود ألتواء بسيط
عايشه:باين عليه ولد عز
أسيل(بعصبيه)المال ما يخفي عيوب الناس
الجد:إيش قصدك
أسيل:مغروووور يا جدي
الأم:ليه قال لك شئ
أسيل(بارتباك) هااااه.....وأهو يتجرأ كان ضربته
نجد:سيارته تهبل همررررررر
عبدالله:علامك تقولينها كذا(يقلدها)همرررررررررر
نجود:كبيره مررررررره
عبدالله:وأنتتب بعد وعلامها سيارتي تهبل مررره
أسيل:تهبل مررررره الله يخليها لك كم مره وقفت بالشارع علينا
الكل:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبدالله:طيب ما راح تركبينها راح أخذ أمي زهره وأرجع بروحي
أسيل:عادي أحنا راح نجلس مع جدي
نجد:اليوم الاربعاء و بكره عطله و بعده يجي عابد لما يشتاق لعايشه و يياخذها
عايشه:كركركركررررررررر بااااااااايخه
الكل:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الجد:خلوكم اليوم عندي طفرت بروحي
أسيل:عشان خاطرك بس نجلس
الأم:الحمدلله أن عايشه جابت لكم غيارات كانت حاسه أنكم راح تجلسون هنا
الكل:الله يخليها لنا مــــــــامــــــــا عايشه
عايشه:شكرا يا أطفالي الحلوووووووووووووين

حمد اللي وصل لمزرعته
حمد:السلام عليكم
الكل:و عليكم السلام
فراس:أبو ملاك الحمد لله على سلامتك
حمد:الله مسرع ما عرفتوا
أحمد:خالتي ساره قالت للكل
حمد(يتلفت)إلا الشياب وين
أحمد:بعد وين في بيت الشعر
حمد:بهذا الحر
فهد:ما عندهم لا حر ولا برد
حمد:لا تحسدهم بس
زياد:حمد علامه خشمك خلني أشوفه
حمد(بعصبيه)بنت اللذين عطتني بقس على خشمي
العيال تسدحوا من الضحك: بننننننننت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
زياد(يقرب منه)خلني أشوف خشمك لا تكون هههههههههههه كسرته
حمد:وووووووووووووخر عني تبي تطبق الطب علي
خالد:خله يشوفك ياحمد
حمد:زين شف وخلص
زياد(يلمس خشمه)لا ما فيه كسر
مشعل و راشد و جراح:السلام عليكم
الكل:وعليكم السلام
راشد:علامك حمد خشمك يوجعك
زياد:هههههههههه وحده عطته بقس على خشمه
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حمد(يطقه على يده)وجع هذولا ينشرونها
جراح(يقعد جنبه)أمانه قل لنا أيش حصل معك
حمد:يا ويلي شنو مغروره بنفسها أسمعوا أنا ما شفتها كانت متلثمه بشماغ عيونها حلوه ما شاء الله لما لوه أخوها رجله قلت فرصه أكلمها أقنعت أخوها أن يوصله السواق وأنا أركب فرسه
أحمد:أنت وين شفتها
حمد:يا أخي الظاهر أنها كانت تتسابق مع أخوها
مشعل:على شنو ...... 
تكمله قريب انشاء الله .. 
brb

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> انا قرأت الجزء الاول 
> 
> مسكينه  
> عن جد مررررره حلووه القصه وعبره وحزينه 
> ولي رجعه للجزء الثاني



انشاء الله تكمله 

يسلمو ع توجدك 

منور

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> بارت رووعه 
> يسلمو روعه 
> بانتظار الجديد
> تحياتيـ ..



ربي يسلمك 

منوره غناتي

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووووووووو على الباااارت الحلوووو
        خيتوووو ياااريت لوو تطوووليهااا
                    تحياتي..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بارت روووووووعه 
اي والله ياريت لو تطوليه 
بانتظاركـ
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## احلى ماخلق ربي

باااااااارت رووووعة
ايييييه والله ياااااريت تطووووولي البارت
ننتظر الباااااارت الراااااابع
تح ــــــــياتيـ....}

----------


## روعة الدنيا

bak 
حمد:يوووووه بقول لكم السالفه من الأول هذا وأنا جاي لكم طلع قدامنا شابين على الخيل واحد سابق الثاني حكينا بريك وواحد سحب لجام فرسه وطاح الفرس فوقه وألتوت رجله نزلنا نسأله خير شنو فيه قال حصل خير أنا بالأول ضنيت أنهم ولدين بحكم لابسين ثياب وشمغ نزلت تشوف رجل أخوها قلت فيكم شئ عصبت و قالت أنت أعمى ما تشوف قلت لها أنتي بنت صوتها حلووووووووووووووووووو ردت علي بكل وقاحه و قالت أيييييييييييش دخلك
فراس:قويه مهي هينه
خالد:كمل وبعدين
حمد(يكمل)قالها حسام تكلمي عدل معه هبت بوجه بغت تاكله قلت معليش حصل خير تحبون نوصلكم عصبت و قالت لا أحسن خلنا هنا و بدينا نتهاوش وسكتها أخوها بعدها وصلت أمي ولزمت عليه إلا نوصله و قلت فرصه
راشد(يغمز له)تطيح البنت
حمد(بإستهزاء) وليتني ما قلت لها إهي ما تعطي وجه أبداااااااااااااااااااااا
فهد:وليه تحسبن البنات كلهن مثل بعض كل من قلت لها أنا حمد بن فهد محسن الـ...... تطيح في أحضانك و تولع في حبك
حمد(يحك راسه ويبتسم) إيه والله قلت يمكن إذأ أبعدتها عن أخوها تأخذ حريتها بالكلام
زياد:واللي صار العكس صح
حمد:صحييييييين قلت بلطف الجو قلت لها الفرس للبيع
جراح:أكيد عطتك بقس
حمد:لاااااااااااااااااااااا تونااااااااااااا
مشعل:أيش قالت
حمد(يقلد صوتها) شايف لافته مكتوب عليها للبيع
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
فراس:أسكتو خلوه يكمل
حمد:قلت لها أدفع اللي تبينه بالفرس
خالد:أنا مو فاهم تبي البنت ولا الفرس
حمد(يأشر بأصابعه)الإثنين البنت باين حلوه والفرس آآآآآآآآآه أموت بالخيول تهبل
أحمد:الحمد لله والشكر
فراس:يووووووووووووووه بسكم تقاطعون كمل
حمد:قالت غبي ماتفهم بصررراحه أنا عصبت كل مره تقول غبي وقفت فرسها قالت أسبقني قلت أنتي ما تعرفين أنا منو قالت كل مره تقول ما تعرفين أنا منو إذا ما تعرف أنت منو روح لماما تقولك من أنت
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد:أكيد خليتها ورحت
فراس:ما أظن حمد مايستسلم أنا عارفه
حمد:عصبتني مسكت يدها وقلت أعتذري رفضت ضغطت على يدها وقلت أعتذري
أحمد:أكيد أعتذرت
فراس:أنا واثق حمد لما يعصب وربي يخوف
حمد(يمسك خشمه)لا والله عطتني بقس على خشمي
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه
فهد:و إيش سويت
حمد:إيش أسوي ما لحقت عليها بنت اللذين إنحاشت بس الظاهر طيبه خلت أمها تجيب ثلج لخشمي
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جراح:تجرح و تداوي شنو دكتوره
حمد:أخوها يقول ممرضه
زياد:وأخوها عرف عن اللي صار
حمد:لا بس وين تروح مني صايدها صايدها بغت تكسر خشمي
خالد:إذا عاجبتك خل خالتي تخطبها لك
حمد:لا أن شاء الله أنا أتزوج بعد المرحومه لا وألف لا
فراس(يهمس له)و زواج المسيار حالف بعد
حمد(يبتسم له)لا ذا حلوووووو
حمد(دق جواله)ألو......هلا يا الغاليه.......إيه وصلت.......خلاص جايك ألحين
حمد(يوقف) بروح أشوف الوالده وأرجع
حمد(يتنحنح بيدخل الصاله) يا هيه السلام عليكم
الكل:و عليكم السلام
حمد(يحب راس جدته) شلونك جده
الجده:بخير وأنت زين
حمد:زين لله الحمد عساك مستانسه هنا
الجده:ما شاء الله مزرعتك حلوه
حمد:بوجودك(يلف لأمه)هلا يمه بغيتي شئ
أم حمد:إيه يمه الولد كيفه
حمد:بخير ما له شر
العمه أمينه:يمه بيرفع قضيه
حمد:ههههه لا ما توصل كذا جت خفيفه
ملاك(تنط بحضن أبوها) بابا
حمد:هلا قلبي
ملاك:خشمك أح
حمد(يلمس خشمه دم) يووووه ما يوقف
أمينه:لحظه أنادي لك روابي تشوفه
حمد(يوقف) ما له داعي ألحين أغسله يله تامرون على شئ
الجده:بحفظ الله
طلع حمد ووحده كانت قدامه وقف لما شافها
حمد(في نفسه) ما شاء الله عليك يا طيف أحلوووويتي
طيف(بدلع) كيفك حمد
حمد:زين وأنتي
طيف:بخير ما نشوفك تزورنا ليه (بدلع) نسيتنا
حمد:وأحد يشوف ذا الوجه وينساه أبدا بس مشغول
طيف:أوكيه دام كذا(بدلع زايد) عذرناك باي
حمد:باي
حمد(قبل يدخل المجلس رن جواله) ألو هلا هلا وغلا بهنوده كيفك.....لا زعلانه أراضيك.....طبعا أقدر على رضاك.....أهون عليك تزعلين مني.....بعد يومين رايح جده......لالا مو شغل عشانك يا جميل.....أذوب أنا بالضحكه يا بنت خفي علي.....أوكيه باي يا قلبي باي
:ليه ما تتزوج دامك تعرف تحب
حمد(خاف ولف) وجع خرعتني عبالي أحد عمامي
فراس:هههههههههههههه طايح تغزل بمن
حمد(يبتسم) بأهل جده
فراس:أهااااا وأهل الشرقية والرياض والطائف
حمد:لا أهل الطائف طلقتها والثانيات زينات لحد ألحين إلا أنت إيش مسوي
فراس:أهل جده يكفون بعدين أنا يالله قادر على وحده مسيار إذا طابت النفس منها أغيرها
حمد:كم مره تزوجت
فراس:خمسه في عين العدو
حمد و فراس:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فراس:لو يدري عنا أبوي أو عمامي كان أذبحونا
حمد:الحمد لله دوم نتحجج بالصفقات و السفرات
محمد(طلع)أقول أقترحنا نلعب كوره قبل صلاة العشى ساعه كذا
فراس:أنا موافق
حمد:خلاص نشغل الكشافات خلونا ندخل ونقسم نفسنا
*********************
عند أسيل........
نجود(تقطع بصل) يووووووه عماني البصل لازم عشى
نجد(تقطع سلطه) أحسن يمكن الدموع زايده عندك
نجود: جــــــب
نجد: جـــــب أنتي
نجود تقطع البصل قريب من نجد اللي دمعت عيونها
نجد:أح أح عمى عمى يا صخله ليه كذا
أسيل(تاكل خياره)نجد أمانه لا تطيح دموعك بالسلطه ما نبغيها مالحه
نجد و نجود(مع بعض) سكتي
أم أسيل:أسيل أكل و مرعى و قلة صنعه
عايشه(تشوف الرز أستوى)يا أختي سوى حاجه زينه
أسيل:يا ربي أروح عند عبود و جدي أحسن
أم أسيل(تمسك يدها)تعالي تعالي
أسيل:هلا
أم أسيل:غسلي المواعين أخلصي
أسيل: لااااا يمه ووووووع قرف وووووع
أم أسيل:أخــلــصــي يـــلــــه
عايشه:أحـــــســــــن
أسيل:ليه خليتوني على المواعين
نجود: تبادلين بالبصل
أسيل(تفسر عن يديها)لا لا هونت بصل وريحه خايسه لا المواعين أهون

************** *******
بمزرعة حمد.................
في غرفه البنات يتبادلن البلوتوث والرسايل
شهد(تدخل فجأه) بــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــات الشباب مسوين مباراة
البنات:والــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــه
شهد:على التشجيييييييييييع
بنات:يللللللللللللللللللللللله
فهد(يقسم)أنا وأعوذمن كلمت أنا وخالد وزياد ومشعل وسلمان(أخو تهاني) وخالدالحارس
أحمد(يأشر) وأنا وحمد وفراس وراشد وجراح وأنا الحارس
فارس:أنا الحكم يله نبتدأ
أمـــا عـــــنــــد البــــــنــــــات ومـــــا أدراك مــــا البــنــــات
كل وحده هيمانه مع الحب<<<< بنكتشف من تحب من ^_^
وجدان(تتنهد)آآآآآآآآه
شهد(تنفز وجدان) وجدان وجدانوه أصحي
وجدان:يااااحلوه ياشوشو شوفيه
شهد(تهمس لها)عارفه أنه حلو مو أخوي بس أذكري الله عليه<<<< من تقصد خالد مشعل أحمد محمد بنكتشف
وجدان:ماشاء الله عليه بس ليته ليته يحس فيني
شهد:العم ولا داري عن هوى دارك أنسييييييييه
وجدان(تطقها على كتفها)وووووجع لا تقولين انسيه عادي المهم أنا حاسه فيه
هيام(تلف لأختها)أيش اللي حاسه فيه
وجدان(بأرتباك):ولاشئ شنو قاطه أذنك هنا
هيام(بعصبيه)وجداااااان
وجدان:سوووووري
رنا:خلونا نبعد عنهن أحسن ونشجع
البنات :يله
هيام(تطالع بشاير بخبث)ياحلووو أخوي فراااااااس
روابي(تشد بحنيه على أيد بشاير)أهدي
طيف(فهمت بنت أختها)بسم الله عليه مزيون أنا موعارفه ليه رفعت الخشم أخضعوووو
هيام:صادقه والله مو عارفه
رشا:بنات خلاص
بشاير(توقف وبعصبيه)لا تقطن نغزات وكلمات خلاااااااااااص تعبت
روابي(توقف جنبها) هدي بشوره ماعليكي منهن
بشاير:أففففففففففف ذبحني أنا(وتأشر بأصبعها على راسها)كيييييييييفي كيفي كيفي فاهمااااااااااااااات
شهد(من وراها) بشاير خلاص الكل قعد يطالع لك
بشاير(لفت وأنحرجت)أأأأأأأأسفه
روابي:بشاير وين رايحه تعاااااالي
بشاير(بعصبيه) لجهنمممممممم
خالد(يطالع لاخته)شباب فايف منت بليييز(لحق اخته ومسك يدها)أنتظري أنتظري بشاير ليه معصبه
بشاير(بنظرت حزن)ولا شئ
خالد:أنا أعرفهن إيش قالن لك
بشاير:سوالف بنات عادي أرجع ألعب
خالد:ماراح ألعب لين ترجعين وتشجعيني
بشاير(تبتسم)بس كذا عشان خاطرك برجع اشجع
خالد:وماعليك من هرجهن أوكيه
بشاير:أوووووووووكيه
وشجعو البنات كل وحده أخوها وفي قلبها من تحب وفاز فريق فهد2_1
******************

----------


## روعة الدنيا

اليوم_ _ _الثاني
حمد:يله شباب أصحو بسكم نوم
أحمد:همممممم ياأخي فارق مانمنا إلا الصبح
زياد:أأنت أيش مصحيك بدري كذا
حمد:أأنت ناسي الشياب لازم أفطرهم يله عاااااااااد أصحو
فراس:أفففففففف طيب أيش دخلنا رح لهم
حمد:مالي خلق أروح بروحي كل ما جيتهم يبدون نصايح ليه ماتتزوج أخطب من بنات عمك تحت امرك وأن تبي من ترى كيفك ملاك محتاجه أم وأمك تبي تشوف لك ولد يوووووووووه يصدعون
أحمد:لا والله أحلف بس ماالحال من بعضه كلنا بالهوا سوى
حمد(بخبث)أدري أبي يحطون الحره فيكم وينسوني
فراس(رفع المخده وضرب حمد فيها) نذذذذذذذذذل
حمد:طيب مخصوم من راتبك على هذي الحركه
فراس(ينط ويحب راسه)لاأسف طال عمرك عمي حمد
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فهد:وأنا أخوك أتركه وتعال معنا ليه المذله
فراس:معاه أطلع أروح على كيفي أما أبوي يحاسبني على الخروج والدخول
حمد(يلعب بحواجبه لفهد) شفت عارف قيمتي
خالد(توه صاحي) إلا ذليته
حمد(يحب راس فراس) ماعاش من يذل أخوي أبوحمد
جراح(يحط أيده على عينه) إهئ أهئ إهئئئ خليتو الدمعه تفر من عيني اقووووول قم أنت وياه كملو عواطفكم بره خلونا نناااااااام
حمد:خلااااااااص أروح أنا ناموووو زين
فراس(يوقف ويلبس ثوبه) معاك يابوملاك
فهد:وأنا ليه أجلس طيرت النوم من عيني أروح أفطر أحسن
أحمد:دام فيها أكل أنا معكم يله
حمد:طيب بروح أجيب الفطور غسلو وواحد يجي ياخذ الشاي والقهوه
الشباب:طيب
دخل فارس المطبخ وتجمد في مكانه من اللي يشوفها بنت شعرها كيرلي بني خصل ذهبي وبيضه تسوي لها توسته حست أن أحد يراقبها رفعت نظرها أرتسمت على وجها علامات تعصيب منه لفت وحطت طرحتها(لفتها)على راسها ووجها أخذت توستتها وطلعت ولأنها ماتبي تكلمه دزته عن طريقها
فراس:أأأي وجع
طيف (تدخل المطبخ) هلا فروس شخبارك
فراس:هلا طيف أممممم طيف من ذي اللي تو طلعت
طيف(تبتسم)ماعرفتها اللي أنت رافضها وإهي بالمثل
فراس(متفاجئ)بشااااااااير
طيف:أيه بشاير إلا أنت ليه جاي للمطبخ بغيت شئ
فراس:هااااااه....أأأيه جيت أخذ القهوه والشاي للشياب
طلع فراس والفكر مع المزيونه ياكل معهم ومو معهم
فراس(في نفسه) معقوله أحلويتي يا بشاير أنا أنا رافض ذي الزين صدق ما افهم
أحمد( يلكزه بكوعه)فراس فراس
فراس(تنبه)هاه هلا
أحمد:علامك ما تاكل
فراس:هذاأنا أكل كل أنت بس
حمد(يهمس له)علامك
فراس:بعدين أسكت بس
أما بشاير اللي من شافت فراس أهي بعصبيه والكل لاحظ بس السبب مجهول
مناير(تهمس)روابي شوفي بشاير كيف تاكل
روابي(تطالع لبشاير) شكلها معصبه لحظه(لفت لبشاير)بشاير أيش فيك
بشاير(بعصبيه) مافيني شئ
هيام:مولعه الأخت
بشاير(لفت لها بعصبيه) جـــــب أنتي
هيام:وأنا أيش سويتلك
بشاير:لا تدخلين عصك بشئ ما يخصك
طيف(تدخل ومعهاكوب نسكافيه)علامكن على هالصبح خناق
هيام:بشاير هابه فيني مدري علامها
طيف(تشرب وبخبث) أيه لا تلومينها شايفه القلب فروس
بشاير(بسرعه وقفت ومسكتها من بلوزتها)ثمني كلامك أنا مو مثلك
طيف(بعصبيه) أيش تقصدين وبعدين هديني
بشاير(تطالع لها من فوق لتحت) كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه
هيام لماشافت الوضع يتأزم طلعت تنادي أمها
طيف(بعصبيه)أيييييش فيه طبعي
بشاير(بعصبيه زايده) بلااااااااااش لا تحطين راسك براسي
روابي:خليها بشاير
تهاني(دخلت معصبه)بشاير ووووجع خليها
بشاير(بعصبيه) قولي لها تخليني بحالي أحسن لكم
تهاني:قص يقص أيدك
لطيفه وسناء(يدخلن)<<< حريم أبوها بس ما يفرقن بينها وبين عيالهن ويحبنها
لطيفه(بحده) حدك ياأم فهد هذي بنت محسن ما تنهان
سناء:يمه بشاير هديها وتعالي معنا
بشايرهدتها وطلعت من الغرفه مع روابي ومناير وخالاتها
تهاني:طيف عسى ما سوت فيك شئ
طيف(تعدل بلوزتها)لاء
تهاني:طيب ليه معصبه عليك
هيام:خالتي جابت لها سيرة فراس أنه قلب بشاير
تهاني:ماااااالت عليها وأهي يحصل لها فراس بعدين عساها ماوافقت أنا أبيها من الله ماتاخذه بنت فاطمه السوريه
طيف:ماني عارفه ليه شايفه نفسها
نعود للشباب وروميو السرحان
حمد:فراس علامك منت على بعضك
فراس:ياووووويلي ياحمد شفت لي مزيوووووووونه
حمد(يتلفت)وين وين
فراس:بالمطبخ
حمد:ههههههههه مالت عليك أكيد شغالتنا
فراس: ووووووجع ذي بشاير بنت عمي محسن
حمد(متفاجئ) شفتها كيييف
فراس:أيه كانت مو متغطيه أثرها مزيونه
حمد:وإذ كانت أنت رافض زواج منها إهي بعد ولا ناسي
فراس:هااا هااا هاااي ذاك أول قبل أشوفها ( ويأشر على راسه) وأحطها هنا ألحين أبيهاااااا
.......من اللي تبيها أعترف

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو خيتو روعه 
ويسلمو مره ثانيه ع تطويل البارت 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكووووووووورة على البااااااااارت الحلوووووووو

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> يسلمووووووووو على الباااارت الحلوووو
> خيتوووو ياااريت لوو تطوووليهااا
> تحياتي..



ربي يسلمك 

ولا يهمك يالغلا 

منوره 





> بارت روووووووعه 
> اي والله ياريت لو تطوليه 
> بانتظاركـ
> تحياتيـ ..



يسلمووو يالغلا ع توجدك

ولا يهمك غناتو 

منوره 





> باااااااارت رووووعة
> ايييييه والله ياااااريت تطووووولي البارت
> ننتظر الباااااارت الراااااابع
> تح ــــــــياتيـ....}



ولا يهمك يالغاليه 

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> يسلمو خيتو روعه 
> ويسلمو مره ثانيه ع تطويل البارت 
> تحياتيـ ..



ربي يسلمك 

ولو وانتو بس امر يالغالين 

منوره

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> مشكووووووووورة على البااااااااارت الحلوووووووو



العفوو 

منوره يالغلا

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*حمد:يوووووه بقول لكم السالفه من الأول هذا وأنا جاي لكم طلع قدامنا شابين على الخيل واحد سابق الثاني حكينا بريك وواحد سحب لجام فرسه وطاح الفرس فوقه وألتوت رجله نزلنا نسأله خير شنو فيه قال حصل خير أنا بالأول ضنيت أنهم ولدين بحكم لابسين ثياب وشمغ نزلت تشوف رجل أخوها قلت فيكم شئ عصبت و قالت أنت أعمى ما تشوف قلت لها أنتي بنت صوتها حلووووووووووووووووووو ردت علي بكل وقاحه و قالت أيييييييييييش دخلك
فراس:قويه مهي هينه
خالد:كمل وبعدين
حمد(يكمل)قالها حسام تكلمي عدل معه هبت بوجه بغت تاكله قلت معليش حصل خير تحبون نوصلكم عصبت و قالت لا أحسن خلنا هنا و بدينا نتهاوش وسكتها أخوها بعدها وصلت أمي ولزمت عليه إلا نوصله و قلت فرصه
راشد(يغمز له)تطيح البنت
حمد(بإستهزاء) وليتني ما قلت لها إهي ما تعطي وجه أبداااااااااااااااااااااا
فهد:وليه تحسبن البنات كلهن مثل بعض كل من قلت لها أنا حمد بن فهد محسن الـ...... تطيح في أحضانك و تولع في حبك
حمد(يحك راسه ويبتسم) إيه والله قلت يمكن إذأ أبعدتها عن أخوها تأخذ حريتها بالكلام
زياد:واللي صار العكس صح
حمد:صحييييييين قلت بلطف الجو قلت لها الفرس للبيع
جراح:أكيد عطتك بقس
حمد:لاااااااااااااااااااااا تونااااااااااااا
مشعل:أيش قالت
حمد(يقلد صوتها) شايف لافته مكتوب عليها للبيع
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
فراس:أسكتو خلوه يكمل
حمد:قلت لها أدفع اللي تبينه بالفرس
خالد:أنا مو فاهم تبي البنت ولا الفرس
حمد(يأشر بأصابعه)الإثنين البنت باين حلوه والفرس آآآآآآآآآه أموت بالخيول تهبل
أحمد:الحمد لله والشكر
فراس:يووووووووووووووه بسكم تقاطعون كمل
حمد:قالت غبي ماتفهم بصررراحه أنا عصبت كل مره تقول غبي وقفت فرسها قالت أسبقني قلت أنتي ما تعرفين أنا منو قالت كل مره تقول ما تعرفين أنا منو إذا ما تعرف أنت منو روح لماما تقولك من أنت
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
راشد:أكيد خليتها ورحت
فراس:ما أظن حمد مايستسلم أنا عارفه
حمد:عصبتني مسكت يدها وقلت أعتذري رفضت ضغطت على يدها وقلت أعتذري
أحمد:أكيد أعتذرت
فراس:أنا واثق حمد لما يعصب وربي يخوف
حمد(يمسك خشمه)لا والله عطتني بقس على خشمي
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه
فهد:و إيش سويت
حمد:إيش أسوي ما لحقت عليها بنت اللذين إنحاشت بس الظاهر طيبه خلت أمها تجيب ثلج لخشمي
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جراح:تجرح و تداوي شنو دكتوره
حمد:أخوها يقول ممرضه
زياد:وأخوها عرف عن اللي صار
حمد:لا بس وين تروح مني صايدها صايدها بغت تكسر خشمي
خالد:إذا عاجبتك خل خالتي تخطبها لك
حمد:لا أن شاء الله أنا أتزوج بعد المرحومه لا وألف لا
فراس(يهمس له)و زواج المسيار حالف بعد
حمد(يبتسم له)لا ذا حلوووووو
حمد(دق جواله)ألو......هلا يا الغاليه.......إيه وصلت.......خلاص جايك ألحين
حمد(يوقف) بروح أشوف الوالده وأرجع
حمد(يتنحنح بيدخل الصاله) يا هيه السلام عليكم
الكل:و عليكم السلام
حمد(يحب راس جدته) شلونك جده
الجده:بخير وأنت زين
حمد:زين لله الحمد عساك مستانسه هنا
الجده:ما شاء الله مزرعتك حلوه
حمد:بوجودك(يلف لأمه)هلا يمه بغيتي شئ
أم حمد:إيه يمه الولد كيفه
حمد:بخير ما له شر
العمه أمينه:يمه بيرفع قضيه
حمد:ههههه لا ما توصل كذا جت خفيفه
ملاك(تنط بحضن أبوها) بابا
حمد:هلا قلبي
ملاك:خشمك أح
حمد(يلمس خشمه دم) يووووه ما يوقف
أمينه:لحظه أنادي لك روابي تشوفه
حمد(يوقف) ما له داعي ألحين أغسله يله تامرون على شئ
الجده:بحفظ الله
طلع حمد ووحده كانت قدامه وقف لما شافها
حمد(في نفسه) ما شاء الله عليك يا طيف أحلوووويتي
طيف(بدلع) كيفك حمد
حمد:زين وأنتي
طيف:بخير ما نشوفك تزورنا ليه (بدلع) نسيتنا
حمد:وأحد يشوف ذا الوجه وينساه أبدا بس مشغول
طيف:أوكيه دام كذا(بدلع زايد) عذرناك باي
حمد:باي
حمد(قبل يدخل المجلس رن جواله) ألو هلا هلا وغلا بهنوده كيفك.....لا زعلانه أراضيك.....طبعا أقدر على رضاك.....أهون عليك تزعلين مني.....بعد يومين رايح جده......لالا مو شغل عشانك يا جميل.....أذوب أنا بالضحكه يا بنت خفي علي.....أوكيه باي يا قلبي باي
:ليه ما تتزوج دامك تعرف تحب
حمد(خاف ولف) وجع خرعتني عبالي أحد عمامي
فراس:هههههههههههههه طايح تغزل بمن
حمد(يبتسم) بأهل جده
فراس:أهااااا وأهل الشرقية والرياض والطائف
حمد:لا أهل الطائف طلقتها والثانيات زينات لحد ألحين إلا أنت إيش مسوي
فراس:أهل جده يكفون بعدين أنا يالله قادر على وحده مسيار إذا طابت النفس منها أغيرها
حمد:كم مره تزوجت
فراس:خمسه في عين العدو
حمد و فراس:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فراس:لو يدري عنا أبوي أو عمامي كان أذبحونا
حمد:الحمد لله دوم نتحجج بالصفقات و السفرات
محمد(طلع)أقول أقترحنا نلعب كوره قبل صلاة العشى ساعه كذا
فراس:أنا موافق
حمد:خلاص نشغل الكشافات خلونا ندخل ونقسم نفسنا*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

***********
عند أسيل........
نجود(تقطع بصل) يووووووه عماني البصل لازم عشى
نجد(تقطع سلطه) أحسن يمكن الدموع زايده عندك
نجود: جــــــب
نجد: جـــــب أنتي
نجود تقطع البصل قريب من نجد اللي دمعت عيونها
نجد:أح أح عمى عمى يا صخله ليه كذا
أسيل(تاكل خياره)نجد أمانه لا تطيح دموعك بالسلطه ما نبغيها مالحه
نجد و نجود(مع بعض) سكتي
أم أسيل:أسيل أكل و مرعى و قلة صنعه
عايشه(تشوف الرز أستوى)يا أختي سوى حاجه زينه
أسيل:يا ربي أروح عند عبود و جدي أحسن
أم أسيل(تمسك يدها)تعالي تعالي
أسيل:هلا
أم أسيل:غسلي المواعين أخلصي
أسيل: لااااا يمه ووووووع قرف وووووع
أم أسيل:أخــلــصــي يـــلــــه
عايشه:أحـــــســــــن
أسيل:ليه خليتوني على المواعين
نجود: تبادلين بالبصل
أسيل(تفسر عن يديها)لا لا هونت بصل وريحه خايسه لا المواعين أهون
**************
بمزرعة حمد.................
في غرفه البنات يتبادلن البلوتوث والرسايل
شهد(تدخل فجأه) بــــــــــــــنـــــــــــــــــات الشباب مسوين مباراة
البنات:والــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــه
شهد:على التشجيييييييييييع
بنات:يللللللللللللللللللللللله
فهد(يقسم)أنا وأعوذمن كلمت أنا وخالد وزياد ومشعل وسلمان(أخو تهاني) وخالدالحارس
أحمد(يأشر) وأنا وحمد وفراس وراشد وجراح وأنا الحارس
فارس:أنا الحكم يله نبتدأ
أمـــا عـــــنــــد البــــــنــــــات ومـــــا أدراك مــــا البــنــــات
كل وحده هيمانه مع الحب<<<< بنكتشف من تحب من ^_^
وجدان(تتنهد)آآآآآآآآه
شهد(تنفز وجدان) وجدان وجدانوه أصحي
وجدان:يااااحلوه ياشوشو شوفيه
شهد(تهمس لها)عارفه أنه حلو مو أخوي بس أذكري الله عليه<<<< من تقصد خالد مشعل أحمد محمد بنكتشف
وجدان:ماشاء الله عليه بس ليته ليته يحس فيني
شهد:العم ولا داري عن هوى دارك أنسييييييييه
وجدان(تطقها على كتفها)وووووجع لا تقولين انسيه عادي المهم أنا حاسه فيه
هيام(تلف لأختها)أيش اللي حاسه فيه
وجدان(بأرتباك):ولاشئ شنو قاطه أذنك هنا
هيام(بعصبيه)وجداااااان
وجدان:سوووووري
رنا:خلونا نبعد عنهن أحسن ونشجع
البنات :يله
هيام(تطالع بشاير بخبث)ياحلووو أخوي فراااااااس
روابي(تشد بحنيه على أيد بشاير)أهدي
طيف(فهمت بنت أختها)بسم الله عليه مزيون أنا موعارفه ليه رفعت الخشم أخضعوووو
هيام:صادقه والله مو عارفه
رشا:بنات خلاص
بشاير(توقف وبعصبيه)لا تقطن نغزات وكلمات خلاااااااااااص تعبت
روابي(توقف جنبها) هدي بشوره ماعليكي منهن
بشاير:أففففففففففف ذبحني أنا(وتأشر بأصبعها على راسها)كيييييييييفي كيفي كيفي فاهمااااااااااااااات
شهد(من وراها) بشاير خلاص الكل قعد يطالع لك
بشاير(لفت وأنحرجت)أأأأأأأأسفه
روابي:بشاير وين رايحه تعاااااالي
بشاير(بعصبيه) لجهنمممممممم
خالد(يطالع لاخته)شباب فايف منت بليييز(لحق اخته ومسك يدها)أنتظري أنتظري بشاير ليه معصبه
بشاير(بنظرت حزن)ولا شئ
خالد:أنا أعرفهن إيش قالن لك
بشاير:سوالف بنات عادي أرجع ألعب
خالد:ماراح ألعب لين ترجعين وتشجعيني
بشاير(تبتسم)بس كذا عشان خاطرك برجع اشجع
خالد:وماعليك من هرجهن أوكيه
بشاير:أوووووووووكيه
وشجعو البنات كل وحده أخوها وفي قلبها من تحب وفاز فريق فهد2_1
******************
اليوم_ _ _الثاني
حمد:يله شباب أصحو بسكم نوم
أحمد:همممممم ياأخي فارق مانمنا إلا الصبح
زياد:أأنت أيش مصحيك بدري كذا
حمد:أأنت ناسي الشياب لازم أفطرهم يله عاااااااااد أصحو
فراس:أفففففففف طيب أيش دخلنا رح لهم
حمد:مالي خلق أروح بروحي كل ما جيتهم يبدون نصايح ليه ماتتزوج أخطب من بنات عمك تحت امرك وأن تبي من ترى كيفك ملاك محتاجه أم وأمك تبي تشوف لك ولد يوووووووووه يصدعون
أحمد:لا والله أحلف بس ماالحال من بعضه كلنا بالهوا سوى
حمد(بخبث)أدري أبي يحطون الحره فيكم وينسوني
فراس(رفع المخده وضرب حمد فيها) نذذذذذذذذذل
حمد:طيب مخصوم من راتبك على هذي الحركه
فراس(ينط ويحب راسه)لاأسف طال عمرك عمي حمد
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فهد:وأنا أخوك أتركه وتعال معنا ليه المذله
فراس:معاه أطلع أروح على كيفي أما أبوي يحاسبني على الخروج والدخول
حمد(يلعب بحواجبه لفهد) شفت عارف قيمتي
خالد(توه صاحي) إلا ذليته
حمد(يحب راس فراس) ماعاش من يذل أخوي أبوحمد
جراح(يحط أيده على عينه) إهئ أهئ إهئئئ خليتو الدمعه تفر من عيني اقووووول قم أنت وياه كملو عواطفكم بره خلونا نناااااااام
حمد:خلااااااااص أروح أنا ناموووو زين
فراس(يوقف ويلبس ثوبه) معاك يابوملاك
فهد:وأنا ليه أجلس طيرت النوم من عيني أروح أفطر أحسن
أحمد:دام فيها أكل أنا معكم يله
حمد:طيب بروح أجيب الفطور غسلو وواحد يجي ياخذ الشاي والقهوه
الشباب:طيب
دخل فارس المطبخ وتجمد في مكانه من اللي يشوفها بنت شعرها كيرلي بني خصل ذهبي وبيضه تسوي لها توسته حست أن أحد يراقبها رفعت نظرها أرتسمت على وجها علامات تعصيب منه لفت وحطت طرحتها(لفتها)على راسها ووجها أخذت توستتها وطلعت ولأنها ماتبي تكلمه دزته عن طريقها
فراس:أأأي وجع
طيف (تدخل المطبخ) هلا فروس شخبارك
فراس:هلا طيف أممممم طيف من ذي اللي تو طلعت
طيف(تبتسم)ماعرفتها اللي أنت رافضها وإهي بالمثل
فراس(متفاجئ)بشااااااااير
طيف:أيه بشاير إلا أنت ليه جاي للمطبخ بغيت شئ
فراس:هااااااه....أأأيه جيت أخذ القهوه والشاي للشياب
طلع فراس والفكر مع المزيونه ياكل معهم ومو معهم
فراس(في نفسه) معقوله أحلويتي يا بشاير أنا أنا رافض ذي الزين صدق ما افهم
أحمد( يلكزه بكوعه)فراس فراس
فراس(تنبه)هاه هلا
أحمد:علامك ما تاكل
فراس:هذاأنا أكل كل أنت بس
حمد(يهمس له)علامك
فراس:بعدين أسكت بس
أما بشاير اللي من شافت فراس أهي بعصبيه والكل لاحظ بس السبب مجهول
مناير(تهمس)روابي شوفي بشاير كيف تاكل
روابي(تطالع لبشاير) شكلها معصبه لحظه(لفت لبشاير)بشاير أيش فيك
بشاير(بعصبيه) مافيني شئ
هيام:مولعه الأخت
بشاير(لفت لها بعصبيه) جـــــب أنتي
هيام:وأنا أيش سويتلك
بشاير:لا تدخلين عصك بشئ ما يخصك
طيف(تدخل ومعهاكوب نسكافيه)علامكن على هالصبح خناق
هيام:بشاير هابه فيني مدري علامها
طيف(تشرب وبخبث) أيه لا تلومينها شايفه القلب فروس
بشاير(بسرعه وقفت ومسكتها من بلوزتها)ثمني كلامك أنا مو مثلك
طيف(بعصبيه) أيش تقصدين وبعدين هديني
بشاير(تطالع لها من فوق لتحت) كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه
هيام لماشافت الوضع يتأزم طلعت تنادي أمها
طيف(بعصبيه)أيييييش فيه طبعي
بشاير(بعصبيه زايده) بلااااااااااش لا تحطين راسك براسي
روابي:خليها بشاير
تهاني(دخلت معصبه)بشاير ووووجع خليها
بشاير(بعصبيه) قولي لها تخليني بحالي أحسن لكم
تهاني:قص يقص أيدك
لطيفه وسناء(يدخلن)<<< حريم أبوها بس ما يفرقن بينها وبين عيالهن ويحبنها
لطيفه(بحده) حدك ياأم فهد هذي بنت محسن ما تنهان
سناء:يمه بشاير هديها وتعالي معنا
بشايرهدتها وطلعت من الغرفه مع روابي ومناير وخالاتها
تهاني:طيف عسى ما سوت فيك شئ
طيف(تعدل بلوزتها)لاء
تهاني:طيب ليه معصبه عليك
هيام:خالتي جابت لها سيرة فراس أنه قلب بشاير
تهاني:ماااااالت عليها وأهي يحصل لها فراس بعدين عساها ماوافقت أنا أبيها من الله ماتاخذه بنت فاطمه السوريه
طيف:ماني عارفه ليه شايفه نفسها
نعود للشباب وروميو السرحان
حمد:فراس علامك منت على بعضك
فراس:ياووووويلي ياحمد شفت لي مزيوووووووونه
حمد(يتلفت)وين وين
فراس:بالمطبخ
حمد:ههههههههه مالت عليك أكيد شغالتنا
فراس: ووووووجع ذي بشاير بنت عمي محسن
حمد(متفاجئ) شفتها كيييف
فراس:أيه كانت مو متغطيه أثرها مزيونه
حمد:وإذ كانت أنت رافض زواج منها إهي بعد ولا ناسي
فراس:هااا هااا هاااي ذاك أول قبل أشوفها ( ويأشر على راسه) وأحطها هنا ألحين أبيهاااااا
خالد(يضرب كتفه)من اللي تبيها أعترف
فراس(أرتبك) هااه
حمد(يغمز له)الصفقه عنده صفقة عمره وموحاب يخسرها
خالد:لهذي الدرجه مهمه
فراس:وأكثر ياأبو وليد مهمه ذي صفقه عمري
خالد:يله الله يجعلها من نصيبك
حمد وفراس(يطالعون بعض)أميييييييييييييييييييييييييين
خالد(يوقف)أنا بروح اشوف الشباب قامو ولا لا
حمد(بجديه):فراس أسمعني أذا البنت ماتبيك لا تجبرها راح تكون السبب بمشاكل بين عمامي وأنا أعرف أن بشاير قوية راس وقرار وبعدين أنت عمرك ماعطتها بال أو ألتفت لها حتى لما فكر عمي زمان يخطبها لك ورفضت تذكر
فراس(بعند)أنامالي دخل بزمان أبيهاااااااا وأجيب راسها أجيبه
حمد:على راحتك أنا حذرتك بتتعب أنارايح للخيل بشوفها تجي
فراس(ينسدح على بطنه) لا خلني مع المزيونه
حمد(رفع حاجبه) المزيونه من بعد
فراس(يتحظن المخده) المخده
حمد: عبالي عندك سالفه باي
فراس(يغمض عيونه) باي

brb 

انتظرونيي قريباً

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو خيتو بارت طويل ويجنن
بانتظاركـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*bak*

*لـــــــــبـــارت الـــرابـــع*

************** 
عايشه:اسيل أسيل أصحي بسك نوم
أسيل(تحضن المخده)خليييييييني ليه مصحيتني
عايشه:وليه ما أصحيك الساعه صارت 10
أسيل:أف أف أفففففففف ليه كذا عيوش عاد مازن كان توه بيلبسني الشبكة 
عايشه:هههههههه طيب قومي لا تسمعك أمك
أسيل:طيب( ترجع تحضن المخده وتغمض) خليني أنام 10دقايق يلبسني الشبكة وأقوم
عايشه:منتي صاحيه هههههههه ( تتلفت حولها وأبتسمت وأهي تطالع لكوب ماي وتكته على أسيل) قوووووووومي
أسيل(تشهق) أهئئئئئئئئئئئئئ يا الخايسه عوييييييش أوريك
عايشه(تنحاش من الغرفه للمطبخ ) يمه يييييييمه
الأم:علامك
عايشه(تتخبى ورى أمها) شوفي أسيل
أسيل(غرقانه ماي)عويش يالخايسه
الأم(تطالع لأسيل وعايشه)غرقتيها ماي حشى بزارين مو حريم متى تكبرن
عايشه:عيت تصحى يمه شسوي
الأم:روحي بدلي ملابسك وبسك نوم
أسيل:ماأبي أبي حقي بالأول
الأم:أسيلوووه روحي بدلي وياويلك إذا سويتي شئ
أسيل(تضرب برجلها بالأرض بعصبيه)ظلم ظلم لييييييييييييه كذا
الأم(بعصبيه)ظلم يله ذلفي يارقدانه(نايمه)
نجود(تدخل بسرعه) يمه يمه خالي وصل ومعه عائلته الكريمه
أسيل(تتأفف)أفففففففف أيش جابهم
الأم:عييييييييب يله طلعي غيري ملابسك
وسميه(تدخل)السلام عليكم
الكل:وعليكم السلام
وسميه:شلونك ياأم عايشه
أسيل: ينقال لها أم عبدالله 
وسميه(تتصنع البسمه)أيه نسيت أم عبدالله
عبدالله أرضعته زهره مع أسيل ماعندها أولاد الكل يناديها أم عبدالله وأهو بار فيها وأكثر من أمه وسميه اللي مو معطيته أي أحساس بأنها أمه عكس دلوعتها عابد والحنان اللي فقده عند أمه وسميه حصله عندأمه زهره 
ترفه:السلام عليكم(حبت راس عمتها)
الكل:وعليكم السلام
أسيل(تبتسم)ترووووووووووفه
ترفه(تفتح أيديها)أسوووووووووله
أسيل تضم ترفه ويحبن بعض أهن بنات خال وعمه بس مكانة كل وحد بقلب الثانية فوق كل شئ
نجود:الحمد لله والشكر
عايشه:ياااربي على هالحب ذا كله لترفه
أسيل(تمسك يد ترفه)تعالي عندي لك سالفه
ترف:يله معاكي
نجود:أنا بروح عند نجد
عايشه:نجوووووود والغدا من يساعدني
وسميه(تبي تفتك) يووووووه ماسملت على عمي
عايشه:مالت عليك تحججي بشئ ينصدق جدي أول واحد سلمتي عليه تحسب بطلب مساعدتها
الأم(بحزم)عيب مهما يكون وسميه أم رجلك لازم تحترمينها
عايشه(ترفع أديها تدعي) ياجعلي للموت قبل أخذه حسبي الله عليك ياخال لو أبوي عايش كان مارضى باللي تسويه فينا 
الأم(تضم بنتها بحنان) يمه لا لا تدعين خليها على الله
عايشه:سامحيني يالغاليه ضايقتك
نجد(تدخل ركض وأهي معصبه) يمه يمه
الأم:بسم الله عليك يمه فيك شئ
نجد(بعصبيه)خالي قال لجدي أن عايشه وعابد عرسهم بعد شهر
الأم وعايشه(بصدمه) شنووووووووووووو
الأم:أنتي متأكده
نجد:أيه والله يمه
عايشه(بصدمه) شهر شهر يمه حنى أتفقنا بعد 4شهور (لفت لنجد) عابد هنا
نجد:أيه موجود لا وراز عمره وشاقه حلقه هالأبتسامه
عايشه(بعصبيه) ززززززين أنا رايحه له 
الأم:عايشه عايشه تعالي يمه أهدي
نجد(ركضت لأسيل )أسييييييييييييييل أسيييييييييل
أسيل(طلعت بسرعه على صراخ نجد)خير شفيك
نجد:لحقي عايشه
ترفه(طلعت)أكيد عرفت عن العرس
أسيل(تلتفت لها وتعقد حواجبها)أي عرس
ترفه:أبوي حدد العرس بعد شهر
أسيل:شنوووووو
نجد:وعايشه معصبه
أسيل(تلف لفتها) أنا أتصرف
نزلت والأصوت عاليه برى البيت والكل معصب
عايشه(بصوت عالي وبعصبيه)عااااااااااابد
وسميه:قصري حسك
عايشه(تلف لها)رجاء أنا أتكلم مع عابد مو معك
الأم:عايشه أهدي يمه
عايشه:أعوذ بالله عابد أتفقنا العرس بعد 4شهور
عابد:أبوي وأمي يقولون كذا أحسن
أسيل:ولييييييه وأنت ماعندك شخصيه تقرر وتشوف شنو الأحسن
الخال(بعصبيه)أسيلوووووه أنطمي
أسيل:شنووو يا خال أيش تغير
وسميه:الولد كبر ولازم يعرس
أم أسيل:ما فيه فرق بين شهر و4شهور ننتظر
الخال(بحزم)لا بعد شهر
عبدالله(بعصبيه)عااااابد تكلم
عايشه:ليه كذا يا عابد يااارب أموت وأفتك من كل هذا يا رب
نجد:لا تدعين على نفسك عساهم اللي يضايقونك
أم أسيل(بحزن)تعالي يمه خلينا ندخل الله يعين
نجود:الله على الظالم
الخال(بعصبيه)تدعين علي
أسيل:ليه أنت الظالم حشى لله
أسيل:أسمع يا خال أمي وخواتي داخل هذا أنا وأنت ومرتك وجدي وهذا ولدك عابد وعبدالله أخوي بتكلم وأشهدوا على كلامي له
الخال(بإستهزاء)خير يا بنت عبدالوهاب
أسيل:قلتها بنت أبوي عبدالوهاب أنت عارف من أبوي ومن عمامي والله بدقه يكونون هنا
الخال(بتعجب)تعرفين فين هو وأنه ما مات
أسيل:إيه عرفت صدفه قبل شهر
الجد:شفتيه
أسيل:لاء بس قريب
وسميه:يهب كيف عرفتي
أسيل(تأشر على خالها)من هذا
الخال:مني كييييييييييييييف
أسيل:لما تبي تسرق أسرق على حجمك
وسميه:ووووجع تقولين لخالك يسرق
الخال(عصب ووقف يبي يضربها) يا حيوانه
الجد(بعصبيه) حدك يا خلف
الخال:ما تسمع شنو تقول ما تحترمني
أسيل:أهدى يا خال أهدى
عبدالله:أسيل يعني أبوك مو ميت
أسيل:لاء عاااااااااايش
الجد(يطالع ولده)لييييييه قلتو لنا أنه مات بحادث لييييييه
الخال(يبرر)لأن اللي سواه وسووووه في أختي قوي شلووووون ترجع له ما نرضى على كرامتنا
أسيل:كذب أنت وخالي متعب رفضتو رجوعه لنا أكيد بس بعرف كيف ما اصر يأخذنا منكم
أم أسيل(بحزن) أنا بقولك
أسيل(تلف متفاجئه)عارفه أن أبوي حي
أم أسيل:إيه عارفه بس أنتي كيف عرفتي
أسيل:أنا أشتغل بمستشفى عمي محسن مع ترفه وفي يوم جانا رجال لفت نظري حسيت براحه لوجه ولما شفت ورقه التحليل لسكري عرفت أنه أبوي واستفسرت من الممرضات وأكدا ليه أنه عبدالوهاب محسن الــ.....
الجد:زهره أنتي عارفه ولا قلتي ليه وأنا أبوك
أم أسيل(تدمع عيونها) يبه سامحني متعب وخلف هددوني أني إذا فكرت أرجع له راح يزوجوني غيره وبناتي أبوهن يأخذهن مني سكت مو رغبه مني غصب عني أبيه وأبي بناتي
الخال(يبرر)إحنا سوينا كذا عشان التهمه اللي أتهموك فيها*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*ام أسيل(بعصبيه)لا يا أخوي دام أنكشف كل شئ و عبدالوهاب عرف الحقيقه أني شريفه و عفيفه وأن أخته ومرته السبب وكان بيكلم أبوي
أسيل(بدموع على خدها)بيرجعك يمه
أم أسيل:إيه يمه بس طمع خوالك رفضوا وقالوا أن ولد خالتي سطام تزوجني وأنتقلت معه ومع بناتي للدمام ولأنه طيب وحنون ما حب يحرمني من بناتي وياخذهن وطلبوا منه يصرف على البنات وكان يدخل مبلغ ضخم بحساب خلف كل شهر ولكن أخواني وطمعهم كانوا يتقاسمون المبلغ بيناتهم
الخال(مصدوم من اللي يسمع) كيف عرفتي
أم أسيل: ياخوي ربك اللي كشفكم على حقيقتكم سمعتك من 10أيام تكلم متعب بالشرقيه تقوله بكره عبدالوهاب بيدخل المبلغ بحسابي تبي أسحبهن لك أو أحولهن لحسابك
وسميه(تلف لخلف) دوم أنت كذا تخرب كل شئ
عبدالله(انصدم من اللي سمع معقوله امه وابوه) حتى أنتي يمه مشتركه معهم
الجد:ماشاء الله طابخينها سواااااااا 
وسميه(بأرتباك) لا لا لاااااااا ما أعرف
الجد(عصب ورفع عصاه) قم قم أطلع من مزرعتي قممممم وخذ معك ذي السوسه وذا اللي بلا شخصيه يله
الخال: يبه أسمع
الجد(زادت عصبيته) أأأأأأطلعووووووو 
الخال(بعصبيه وقف) قومي نادي بناتك
أسيل(تصيح وحطت وجها بين أديها) الله لا يسامحكم الله لا يسامحكم
وسميه( رجعت لهم ومعها أمل) يله خلنا نمشي
الخال: وترفه
وسميه: تبي تجلس خلها تولي
الجد(بعصبيه) عساكم تولون أنتو ييييييييييله
عبدالله: جدي هد الله يخليك لنا
أم أسيل: يايبه خلاص مضى 18سنه 
الجد: 18سنه يغشون ويخدعون عبدالوهاب 18سنه والنفقة اللي ملككم 
أم أسيل: أنا وبناتي مانبيها مو محتاجين لها
الجد: حرام يابنتي أول مانعرف بس ألحين لا هذا نصب
عبدالله: جدي صادق هذا نصب لازم يعرف ويوقف التحويل
أم أسيل: يبه كيف نوصل له
أسيل(بعد صمت) أناعندي رقم بس رقم الدكتوره روابي
أم أسيل: روابي من تقصدين لا تكون بنت أمينه
أسيل: أيه بنت عمتي أمينه
عبدالله: أنتي تشتغلين في مستشفى عمك محسن كيف ماأكتشفك أنك بنت أخوه أقصد الكارنيه(بطاقة العمل)
أسيل:دوم أخبيها خفت إذا عرفونا ياخذونا
الجد:مو لهذي الدرجه وأنا جدك
أسيل:جدي خفت بعد يعتقدون ان نبي فلوس
عبدالله:أسيل حججك مو مقنعه
أسيل:مو عارفه ليه أتجنبهم
أسيل(في نفسها)خايفه بدايه أرتباطي فأهل أبوي نهايه لأرتبطي بمازن دوم البنت عندنا مظلومه ياولد عمها ياولد خالها إذا جاء مازن و قرر يخطب ويرتبط ذيك الحزه أرجع كل شئ ماباقي شئ على رجوعه أنتظر
أم أسيل:أسيل أسيل علامك سرحانه
أسيل:هاه هلا
الجد:دقي وأنا أبوك عليه قولي له حرام يقط فلوسه كذا على متعب وخلف
أسيل:أروح أجيب جوالي بس ما كنه الوقت حزت غدا
الجد:ليه الناس يصلون قبل الغدا والصلاة توها
أم أسيل:إذا ما تقدرين أنا أكلمه
أسيل:لا أقدر خلاص بروح أجيبه بس ما نقوله أحنا وين زين
الجد:ليه ما تبين تشوفينه
أسيل:خلاااااااص جدي بعدين أكلمه
أم أسيل:لا يمه ماراح نقول أحنا وين
أسيل(تبتسم) زين ثواني بس*

* ******** 
الشباب يلعبون بلاستيشن
أحمد:حده حده
فراس:أحمد أكسر عليه الطريق لا يسبقك
حمد:ياأبو عبدالوهاب لا يسبقونا
فهد:أنا أنحولت أي سياره لي
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه
حمد:الزرقا الزرقا الحمد لله والشكر ليه أخذتك بفريقي
جراح:قلتلك ألعب بداله تستاهل
روابي(جت تركض لهم أخذ نفس) حـ..حـ..حـ..حـمد
حمد(يوقف)روابي أيش فيك
روابي(تأشر على الجوال) خالي عبدالوهاب وين
حمد:في بيت الشعر علامك على الجوال
فهد:علامك روابي من اللي داق 
روابي(تأشر لهم)بعدين بعدين
راحت روابي لبيت الشعر
فراس:علامها هذي
أحمد:تاشر على جوالها الظاهر مكالمه مهمه
فهد:خلونا نروح لهم
الشباب:بسرعه
روابي(تعطي الجوال لخالها)خالي كلم
عبدالوهاب:من
محسن:روابي من اللي متصل
روابي(تبتسم)كلم خالي وتعرف
عبدالوهاب: ألو 
أسيل(بتردد) ألو
عبدالوهاب: روابي هذا صوت بنت
فهد: روابي تخلين أبوي يغازل
حمد(يدعي العصبيه) ليييييييييه روابي لييييييه كان عطيتيها أخوك حمد يكلمها
فراس:لازم الشياب لازم شنو فيهم الشباب كاهم حلوين لييييييه تخربين أبوي
أحمد: صادق علامهم الشباب
روابي(عصبت وبصوت عالي) بببببببببببببببببس( سكتت الشباب وأخذت الجوال من خالها) ألووو
أسيل: هلا روابي
روابي(تطالع خالها وتبتسم) معاك خالي عبدالوهاب خذ خالي
عبدالوهاب: روابي علامك مو صاحيه
روابي:خالي خذ يله خذ
عبدالوهاب(بعصبيه) نشوف اخرتها..... ألوووووووو
أسيل(بلعت ريقها صوته معصب) يبه
عبدالوهاب(تفاجئ) يبه
الكل( بصدمه) يــــــــبـــــــــه
أسيل(تحاول تتغلب على دموعها) أأأأأأأنا أسيل بنتك بنت زهره
عبدالوهاب:..............
محسن(يقرب من أخوه بخوف باين مصدوم) بسم الله عليك عبدالوهاب عبدالوهاب علامك 
فهد( عصب ولف لروابي) رواااااابي أيش سويتي بأبوي ومن ذي
روابي( بخوف) م........م...... ما سويت شئ
عبدالوهاب(بعيون دامعه) أسييييييييييييييييييييييييل 
****************** 

*فراس: أسيل من أسيل
أحمد :عمي يبكي
حمد(بعدتفكير): أسيل من ذي لا تكون اللي أمس
خالد(بأستهزاء): يعني تظن قالت لعمي عنك وأهو بكى من الصدمه
الكل:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حمد(عصب) : جــــــــب زين
محسن وسعد(بفرح) أحلف أسيل بنتك
فهد: أسيل أختي
أحمد: ياااااااااه 18سنه
فراس: أييييييييييش خلونا نسمع
عبدالوهاب: أسيل ياقلبي وينك
أسيل: موجوده يالغالي
عبدالوهاب: بشوفكم أنتي وخواتك وأمــ....(سكت)
أسيل : يبه أحنا بخير وأمي بخير للحين تذكرك
عبدالوهاب: أهي للحين زعلانه مني
أسيل: لا يبه أهي عرفت الحقيقه
سعد(يأشر له) يفك السبيكر
عبدالوهاب(يفك السبيكر):يبه عمامك وأهلك عندي
أسيل:شخباركم عمي سعد ومحسن
سعد:بخير وأنتي وخواتك
أسيل:بخير
محسن:نبي نشوفك أنتي و خواتك
أسيل:أنا أشوفك كل يوم
محسن(متفاجئ) شــلــون
أسيل:بقلبي يا عم يبه بقولك شئ
عبدالوهاب:شنو يبه
أسيل:سكر السبيكر أنا أسفه بكلم أبوي بشئ خاص
عبدالوهاب(يسكر السبيكر) هلا يبه
أسيل: يبه وقف الفلوس اللي تدزها لخالي
عبدالوهاب:الــفــلـــوس
سعد (يأشر له أي فلوس)
عبدالوهاب(يأشر له لحظه) لـيـه يبه
العيال يتسألون أي فلوس شنو السالفه
محسن(بحزم) يا عيال سكتوا ولا صوت
محسن (مد يده وأخذ التلفون وفك السبيكر)
اسيل(ما أعرفت شنو تقول) أنا..أنا..أقصد
عبدالوهاب:ليه يبه الفلوس اللي أدزها لكن ما تكفي
أسيل:يبه والله والله ماكنا نعرف أنك تدز مصرف شهري لنا عن طريق خوالي إلا من فتره قصيره
عبدالوهاب:مافهمت أيش تقصدين
أسيل:أقصد أنا ماأخذنا ولا فلس من الفلوس اللي تدزها لخالي ما عطوناااااااااااااا ولا ذكروهن يتقاسمون بينهم
عبدالوهاب: من متى
أسيل:هههههه من 18سنه
سعد(متفاجئ ) معقوله
أسيل:يبه كنت فاتح السبيكر ليه أنا قلت لك بينا
محسن: ماحنى غرب أنا عمك
أسيل: مو قصدي عمي يبه اقطع الفلوس أرجوك
سعد: طيب ليه ماتجين تاخذينهن
أسيل: لأنا مو بالرياض بالدمام
عبدالوهاب: الدمام
أسيل: أيه لازم أسكر
عبدالوهاب(يسكر السبيكر) أسيل
أسيل: ياعيون أسيل
عبدالوهاب:يبه انتن وين لا تقولين الدمام الخط بالرياض صح
أسيل: ههههههههههههه وأنا أقول طالعه على منو ذكيه
عبدالوهاب:ههههههههههههههههه
الكل تعجب يضحك والفضول يذبحهم
أسيل: يبه أنا شفتك مره ياحلوك يبه
عبدالوهاب: ووووووووين
فهد: شنووو
عبدالوهاب: تقول شافتني
أسيل: ههههههه يسألونك
عبدالوهاب: هههههههه أيه
أسيل: مقدر أحدد لك المكان صعب يبه شفت عمي محسن بعد
عبدالوهاب( يطالع لمحسن) وشفتي محسن وعرفتيه
محسن(متفاجئ ) شافتني
أسيل: يوووووووه يايبه عصبي عمي محسن
عبدالوهاب: هههههههههههه صحيح أهو كذا
محسن( رفع حاجبه) كذا شنو
عبدالوهاب: تقول انك عصبي
الكل: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سعد: يعني ما شافتني أنا بعد
أسيل: بلغ عمي سعد قريب راح أشوفه
عبدالوهاب: وليه ما تخليني أشوفكن
أسيل: في هذا الوقت صعب ورانا سفر بعد كم يوم صدقني يبه أول مانرجع نكلمك وأقابلك
عبدالوهاب: والله
أسيل: والله بس سفرتنا مطوله شوي يله مع السلامه
عبدالوهاب: مع السلامه وسلمي على الكل
روابي( أخذت جوالها) فرحان خالي
عبدالوهاب فرحان كثييييييير أخيرا لقيتهن
روابي خبرت الكل عن سالفة بنات خالها عبدالوهاب البعض فرح والبعض كتم غيضه وفيه شخص ماشارك بالأحداث منعزل بنفسه
على المراجيح لوحدها
: ليه الحلو جالس لوحد*

*brb* 

*انتضروني باقرب فرصه*

* واسفه ع تاخير يالغالين*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو خيتو روعه 
هالبارت روعه بعد 
بانتظارش 
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمو خيتو روعه 
هالبارت روعه بعد 
بانتظارش 
تحياتيـ ...

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*bak*
*: ليه الحلو جالس لوحده
بشاير( بعصبيه )أيش دخلك
:إذا أنا مادخلني أجل من دخله ياحبي
بشاير( تلف بعصبيه) أنت ما تفــ........ ههههههههههه أحمد ياشينك أذا غيرت صوتك وأنا أقول من من عيال عمامي الجريئ
أحمد: علامك بشوره
بشاير:متضايقه شوي
أحمد: أحنا بهذا المكان الحلو وتقولين متضايقه
بشاير( بحزن)مو المكان الناس اللي بالمكان
أحمد(يدزها بعد ماجلست على المرجوحه) طيب من من الناس اللي هنا ضايقوك
بشاير: أحمد خلاص لا تزيد قوتها
أحمد: ههههههههه مو خابرك خوافه
بشاير: واااااااااااااي أحمد بسسسسسسسسسس أحمد
أحمد: تمسكي عدل لا تطيحين هههههههههههه
بشاير:هههههههه أحمد والله أقول لأبوي ووووووووووووقف
من خلف النخيل كان فراس يراقب بشاير وأحمد
فراس: ياحلوك وياحلو ضحكتك وين كنتي متخبيه عن عيوني كيف رفضتك ورفضت هالجمال صدق غبي يوم صدقت أمي وتركتك
أحمد(يوقف المرجيحه) هاااه خلاص راحت الضيقه
بشاير: قطعت نسمي كيف ماتروح ههههههه
أحمد: أنا كم بشاير عندي أقطع نسمها حاضرين للطيبين
بشاير(يدق جوالها) لحظه حموووود..... ألو هلا ترفه
ترفه: ياعمر ترفه بشوره كيفك
بشاير: بخير وأنتي
ترفه: تمام
بشاير: أنتي بالرياض
ترفه: أجل بكون بالصين أيه بالرياض
بشاير:خخخخخخخ بايخه ودي أرد البيت ماأحب المزرعه مافيها خصوصيه
ترفه: طيب أنا بعد بالمزرعه عند جدي
بشاير: والله من معك
ترفه: مع عبدالله وعمتي وبناتها أيش رايك تجين وتوسعين صدرك عندنا
بشاير: والله قكره لحظه......(تلف لأحمد) أحمد صديقتي هتا ممكن توديني ساعه بس ساعه أجلس معهن ما موجود غير أخوها
أحمد: مافيه مانع بس بعد صلاة العصر
بشاير(تبتسم) ألووووو ترفه خلاص بعد صلاة العصر
ترفه: نستناكم باي
بشاير: باي
أحمد(يحط أيدينه على كتفها) ماعاش من يضايقك روحي لخواتك
بشاير: أن شاء الله
فراس: صادق ياأحمد ماعاش من ضايقك وفراس موجود أشوفك على خير ياقلبي
فــــــــــــي الــــــمــــجــلـــس....
أحمد: السلام عليكم
الشباب: وعليكم السلام
فهد: وين رحت أنت قلت بتروح الحمام(وأنتو بكرامه) تأخرت
أحمد(يجلس) ياأخي شفت بشاير ورحت أسولف معها جالسه بروحها
خالد: فيها شئ
أحمد: لاأبدا متضايقه شوي عادي بس كلمت صاحبتها وأتفقت معها العصر تروح لها
فراس : السلام عليكم
الشباب: وعليكم السلام
حمد: وأنت بعد وين رحت ضعت
فراس( يبتسم) قريب أقول من يلعب بلاستيشن سباق سيارات رباعي
حمد:أنا ألعب بس فهد مو بفريقي هذا شرطي
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فهد(يطلع جواله) مالت عليكم ماأبي ألعب....... ألو هلا وغلا بالغاليه أقول تعالي أنا أنتظرك بره بنتمشى يله باي
حمد: خساره لو ماأبي ألعب كان رحت معك
فهد: وليه قاط وجهك
حمد: عادي أختي وولد عمي
فهد( يوقف) وووووووول بس الحمد لله أنها أختك بالرضاعه بس
حمد:وووووووووووول أنت رح لها لا تجيها ضربت شمس
فهد: بسم الله عليها
فراس: أخلصووووووو أنا وسلمان فريق وحمد أحمد فريق
حمد: وخالد
فراس: هذا مايحب اللعب عطه كتاب عن كيفية معالجة الأمعاء الدقيقة والغليظة أيه يحب
الكل:ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خالد: تتطنز يافريس والله أنا أثقف نفسي بالطب أنت تثقف نفسك بكيفية المغازله الحديثه
فراس: ياعم أنا دكتور مغازله بفخر
خالد: ووووول عليك
حمد( ببرائه) ترى أنا ماخربني غير فراس
أحمد: عاد أنت بروفسور مغازله مو دكتور
فراس: ووووووول كاشفينك
حمد : أقول نلعب أحسن
**************
روابي: وين بتروحين
بشاير: عند ترفه وبنات عمتها
روابي: من أنا أعرفها أنا أعرف كل صاحباتك
بشاير : لا ترفه ممرضه معنا بالمستشفى ماصار لها 5شهور تعينت مع بنت عمتها كانت الأولى على الدفعه
روابي: شاطره مرررررره ليه مادخلت طب دامها كذا
بشاير: أهي ميولها طب بس خالها رفض
روابي: وليه خالها وليه وين أبوها أو أخوها أو أمها
بشاير: يتيمه الأب عايشه مع أمها وخواتها عند خالها وأخوها لا يحل ولا ير بط الأملا بيد الخال
روابي: ألا هي شسمها
بشاير: أسيل
روابي( متفاجئه) لا تكون بنت عمي عبدالوهاب
بشاير:ههههههههه لاأنا مثلك ضنيت بنت عمي بس عمي ماعنده ولد وأمها ينقال لها أم عبدالله
روابي: تصدقين لوهله قلت خلاص حصلناهم الله يلم الشمل على بعض عمي وبناته
بشاير: تروحين معي
روابي: لا أيش يوديني
بشاير: أسيل فارسه تموووووووت بالخيل عندها فرس الوضحه
روابي: بنت فارسه شوقتيني
بشاير" منتي فارسه بعد ماشاء الله عليك
روابي: شكرا أخجلتي تواضعي
بشاير: تجين معي
روابي: بقول لأمي أذا وافقت أروح
*************
أسيل(تتصفح المجله) من قلت راح يجي
ترفه: صاحبتي بشاير
أسيل: ماأعرفها
ترفه: أول مره تجينا شفتيها
أسيل: أنا وين
ترفه: بالمستشفى عندنا
أسيل(ترفع نظرها لها) أهي مريضه عندنا
ترفه: لا أهي بنت الدكتور محسن صاحب المستشفى
أسيل( تشهق) إهئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئ
ترفه(بخوف)علاااااااااااااااامك
$أسيل(تمسكها وتهزها بعصبيه) مجنوووووووووووونه ليييييييه سويتي كذا
ترفه( خلاص بتموت من الخوف) و...و...و...والله بس عزمتها
أسيل(هدتها وحطت أديها على راسها) ياربي أيش أسوي أيش أقول لها
ترفه: مخترعه من زيارة بنت الدكتور لنا تراها حبوبه وطيبه ومتواضعه
أسيل: أييييييه و لأنها بنت عمي محسنياهبله محسن محسن ال.........
ترفه: أسفه وربي ما تنبهت أسفه
أسيل(تاخذ نفس وتحاول تهدى) من بيجي معها
ترفه: أخوها أحمد أظن
أسيل( تمسك يدها وتوقف) تعالي لازم يعرفون
نجود(دخلت) السلام عليـ....
أسيل(قاطعتها ومسكت يدها ) تعالي انتي بعد
نزلت للخيمه تحت
نجد: ههههههههههههه الظاهر معاقبتكن
أسيل( بعصبيه) جب انتي
الجد: علامك معصبه
أسيل : قعدن أسمعن ياخواتي بنات عبدالوهاب بقول لكن حقيقه ماتعرفنها
الأم( بخوف) أسيل أجليها مو ألحين
أسيل: يمه في ناس مهمين بيجون العصر ولازم نستعد
عبدالله : هههههههه منو خطاطيب لك
أسيل: خخخخخخ بايخ أسكت ولا أدوس على رجلك ألحين
الجد: من اللي راح يجي العصر ولهذي الدرجه خايفه
أسيل: بشاير وأحمد عيال عمي محسن
البنات أنصدمن عمهن محسن مضى 18سنه ماشافوا عمامهم ولا عيالهم حتى أخوانهم ياما قال الخال انهم ما يبون أي صله فيهم يكرهونهم
الأم: كيف عرفو مكانا
ترفه: أسفه بشاير صاحبتي من عمر وماعمري دققت على الأسم ودقت وعزمتها
الأم(تبتسم) لا يمه عادي وعسى أن تكرهو شئ وهو خير لكم
نجود: بعد18سنه نشوفهم الله يرحمك يابوي
أسيل: أبوي حي ما مات
البنات( بصدمه) حـــــــــــــــــــــــي
عايشه: أبوي حي مو ميت مثل ما الكل قال كيييييف
نجد: حي أأأأأأأأأأبوي وليه خبيتو عنا
أسيل: مافيه وقت أخبركن بعدين بس ألأحين مدري شلون أتصرف أذا سولفنا أخاف نطري أبوي
ترفه( وكأنها تذكرت شئ) لحظه مره سألتني عنك ولما قلت أسمك أسيل عبدالوهاب قالت بنت عمي سألتني شنو ينقال لعمتي( يعني أم من) قلت بحكم أنا متعودين نقول لها أم عبدالله قلت ينقال لها أم عبدالله
قالت عمي ماعنده أولاد من خاله زهره بس بنات
أسيل( بفرح) متأكده
ترفه : أيه
نجد: تعرف أسمائنا
ترفه: لاء دوم أذكر أسيل وعبدالله لها
عايشه( تطقها بشويش على كتفها) طايحات من عينك
ترفه: ههههههه لا والله غاليات بس لأن عبدالله وأسيل دوم سوالف ودقات وطلعات
الجد: أسمعن وأنا جدكن ربك ياأسيل يحلها شفتي
أسيل: الحمد لله بس لو ذكرنا أسمائنا يصير فضول لما يسولفون لأهلهن
عبدالله( بستهزأ) غيرنها هههههههه
أسيل( نطت وحبت راسه) مشكور على الفكره
عبدالله: أمزح والله
أسيل: أنا ما أقدر أغير أنتن
نجد( تبتسم) عندنا بنت أموت فيها وأسمها روان بسمي نفسي روان
نجود(تضم نجد) دامي توأمتك بسمي نفسي رزان
عبدالله: مثل رزان المغربي
نجود: ووووووووع ماأحبها
عايشه: علامها تهبل خصوصا ببرنامج ألبوم كانت راقيه وحـ
أسيل( تضربها على كتفها بشويش ) الأخت هيييييييييه نسيتي الموضوع خلينا من رزان ولا نوال خلصينا أختاري الأسم
عايشه( تطالع أمها) يمه تسلفيني أسمك ساعه وحده
الأم : هههههههههههه طيب بس رديه سليم بدون عاهات ولا تدفعين غرامه
الكل :هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*****************
كانت جالسه تحت المظله في الحديقه الخلفيه وعابسه الوجه
حمد(شافها سرحانه وحب يخوفها مشى بشويش) بووووووووووووووووه
روابي: يييييييييييمه خرعتني
حمد: هههههههههههههههههههه
روابي:.......................
حمد( لاحظ انها متضايقه) علامك روبي زعلانه
روابي: وووووووووووووع كم مره قلت لك لا تقولي روبي ما أحب هالأسم
حمد: ههههههههههه طيب أيش فيك
روابي: طلبت أمي بروح مع بشاير ورفضت
حمد: أنا عارف أنها صاحبت بشاير أنت أيش دخلك
روابي(تلف له) أنا أبي بنت عمتها
حمد: تعرفينها صاحبتك
روابي: لاء بس سمعت عنها وجاني فضول أشوفها
حمد( بفضول) أيش سمعتي عنها
روابي(تطالعه بنص عين فاهمه حركات حمد) أيش دخلك أنا كل صاحبه أعرفها وشافتك وقلت لها ( تقلد صوته) أحم أحم أنا حمد بن فهد تعطيك رقمها ما أدري مصدقات تبي تتزوجهن أحس أني مذنبه
وذنب هالبنات اللي تكلمهن وقلت توووووووووووووبه أتعرف على بنات والسبب سوالفك
حمد: ههههههههههههههههههههه هالكثررر حاقده على هههههههههههههههه
روابي( تكتف أيديها وتبوز) أيييييييييييه تركت كل صاحباتي والسبب أنهن يكلمنك وتربيتي ماتسمح لي أعرفهن
حمد( يوقف) خلاص أنا بالأول كنت بقنع أمي أمينه تخليك تروحين
روابي: أحلف راح تقول لها
حمد( ببلاهه مصطنعه) بالأول بالأول ألحين لاء هونت دامك ماتبين تقولين عنها
روابي: خلاص حلاص بقولك عنها بس عشان أشوفها وربي يسامحني أسمها أسيل
حمد( متفاجئ) أسيل بنت عمي
روابي: ههههههههههه لا أسيل غير لأن أخوها أسمه عبدالله وعمي ماعنده أولاد شباب من خاله زهره
حمد( رد جلس شده الموضوع) أخوها عبدالله أيه كملي
روابي: بشاير تقول أنها فارسه بالخيل وعندها فرس أسمها الوضحه
حمد(يبتسم وفي نفسه) أهاااااااا وأخيراااااا وااااااااااااااااااااااو ( يلف لروابي) خلاص راح تروحين بس لازم أروح محرم لك
روابي( بعصبيه) حميييييييييييييييييييييييد عارفتك وعارفه سوالفك
حمد( يبتسم ويغمز لها) مالي دخل مافيه روحه إلا رجلي على رجلك
روابي(كتفت أيديها) كيييييييييييييييفك الله يستر على البنت منك
حمد( يوقف) بروح أقول لأمي أمينه وأحمد باي ياحلوووو
روابي: باي
****************
*brb*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

رووووووووعه
 بانتظار البارت الجاي 
بسرررررررررررعه 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*back*
*في بيت الخال.........
عابد: يبه أيش نسوي ألحين
الأب: لا تحاتي عرسك مثل ما خططنا بعد شهر
الأم( من غير نقس) وأبــــــــــــــوك
الأب: مالكم دخل العرس بسيط والسكن عندنا وغصب عنهن راح يقبلن لأن مالهن مكان ثاني غير هالبيت
عابد: والمهر يبه
الأب( بعصبيه) مهي محتاجه مهر معاشها يكفيها تجهز نفسها فيه
الأم: نستفيد منه حنى أولا فيه
عابد: لا تنسى تقول لعمي متعب عشان يرتب أموره ويجي من الشرقيه هنا
الأب : خلاص أخبره بعد شهر العرس
الأم(تلف لبنتها) أنتي ما خلصتي من هالتلفون
أمل: ثواني يمه صاحبتي نوف تسولف لي عن عرس أخوها
الأم( توقف) زين أذا خلصتي شيلي التلفون بغرفتي بحط الغدا لكم
أمل( بهمس) هلا... نواف
نواف: ههههههههه حسبي الله على أبليسك سويتيني بنت
أمل: معليش سامحني
نواف: تمونين أموله متى أشوفك
أمل : حبيبي ماحنى شايفين بعض من يومين
نواف: أوووووووووه ذيك تسمينها شوفه أبي أجلس معك بعيد عن الكل
أمل: بروحنا صعب حبيبي
نواف: لييييييييه ماأنت زوجة المستقبل لازم ناخذ ونعطي مع بعض
أمل(بفرح) زوجتك
نواف( بخيث) زوجتي وحبيبتي وأم عيالي بعد أمل أنا كلمت أبوي وأمي ووافقو أخطبك بس أبوي مسافر لباريس ولما يرجع راح أتقدم لأهلك ولازم أخطط معك لمستقبلنا
أمل: بشوف ظروفي وأشوفك يله باي
نواف: باي ياقلبي
****************
نعود للمزارع.........
نزل أحمد وحمد وروابي وبشاير ودخلن البيت والشباب دخلو بيت الشعر وسلموا على الجد وعبدالله وجلسو...
عبدالله: حياكم الله
حمد: الله يحييك هاه عبدالله شلون رجلك
أحمد: تعرفه حمد
حمد: هذا اللي قلت لك عنه أمس بغيت أدعسه
عبدالله جت سليمه
أحمد(كتم الضحكه في نفسه.. وأناأشوف أصرارك على الروحه منت هين) كيفك ياعم
الجد: بخير وسهاله حيالله الشباب
حمد وأحمد: الله يحييك
الأم ( جابت الصينيه القهوه والشاي) حيالله من جانا
حمد وأحمد: الله يحييك ياخاله
الأم : أسمحولي بروح للبنات
عبدالله: تفضلي يمه
عبدالله( يصب قهوه ويقدمها) هذي الساعه المباركه اللي شرفتونا
الجد: أقدعوا ياعيال ترى البلح من مزرعتي
حمد( ياخذ حبه) ماشاء الله تزرع ياجد
الجد: ما يبيلها شئ ياولدي
أحمد( يلف لحمد) حمد ليه ماتزرع في المزرعه وتذوقنا مثل هالزين
حمد: ما أعرف تعلمني ياجد
الجد: أبشررررر ياولدي
حمد: تسلم ياجد خلاص أجيك الأسبوع الجاي أتقفنا
الجد: هههههههههه خلاص أتقفنا
عبدالله: فنجانك ياحمد
حمد: تسلم
الجد: إلا أنتو من عياله أنا أعرف الناس اللي هنا بس أول مره أشوفكم
أحمد: أنا أبوي ينقال له محسن محسن ال.... دكتور بالرياض
عبدالله: وأنت دكتور بعد
أحمد: لاأنا عسكري وهذا ولد عمي حمد بن فهد رجل أعمال
عبدالله: ماشاء الله أسمحلي ماعرفتك بالأول ألحين ذكرتك
حمد: ذكرتني ليه انت شايفني قبل هذي المره
عبدالله: بالبنك بنك........ لما مره جيت تودع مبلغ أنا موظف فيه
الجد: ماشاء الله ( مد الفنجان لعبدالله) عبدالله قهونا
عبدالله: تبشر
نـــــذهــــب للــبـــنــات<<<< ما أحب الفصحى
ترفه: ماقلتي لي أن الدكتوره روابي يتجي معك
روابي: أي دكتوره محنا بالمستشفى روابي وبس
بشاير(تطالع أسيل) بصراحه روابي جايه معي عشان أسيل
أسيل( متفاجئه) عشاني
ترفه: أهااااااااه يعني مو عشاني
روابي: ههههههههههه وعشانك بس أنا أنجذبت نحو أسيل عشان الفروسيه اللي أظن تجمعنا
أسيل: أنتي تحبين الخيل
روابي: مرررررررره وأنا عندي البرنسيسه فرسي هدية أخوي وأنتي سمعت أنها الوضحه
أسيل: أيه جدي أهداها لي وأجي تقريبا كل أسبوع هنا
الأم: يمه حابه تشوفينها أشوفك متحمسه
روابي: ياليت ياخاله
عايشه: أسيل أيش رايك بسباق
أسيل: والله فكره هاه روابي أيش رايك برأي أختي زهره<<<< لاعبه الدور ^_^
روابي: موافقه بس مو لابسه بوت
أسيل: رزان روحي جيبي لها أنت مقاسك 39<<<<<< قلت لكم لا عبه الدور ^_^
روابي: أوكيه أنا 38 بس39 عادي ينفع
طلعن البنات من البيت بعد ماتلثمن وأهن يمشن بحركه لا أراديه لفت أسيل لبيت الشعر وجت عينها بعينه اللي عرفها كيف ينسى هالعيون وبكل جرئه أبتسم وغمز لها ^_*
أسيل( في نفسها) ووووووووووووووووجع وقح وقح ومغررررررررررررررررررر
الجد: هذلن وين رايحات
عبدالله: مدري بس الظاهر صوب الحظيره
حمد: أنتو كم خيل عندكم
الجد: 4 ثنتين لي ووحده لعبدالله ووحده لأسيل
أحمد: حمد من عشاق الخيل والفروسيه عنده5 خيول أصيله ونفسه بالسادس
حمد: أيه والله أنا شفت الوضحه وأعجبتني وأتمنى عندي مثلها بأي مبلغ
الجد: ههههههههههه صعب أسيل تموت بالوضحه ولا تستغني عنها هي عشقها وحبها بعد أمها
وتعالت أصوات صياح وتشجيع
الجد: عبدالله شف شنو هالصراخ
عبدالله ( يوقف) حاضر......... ( رجع بعد ثواني) هههههههههههه جدي ذي أسيل تتسابق مع وحده من البنات
حمد: أكيد روابي أختي هي تحب الفروسيه كثثثثثثير
الجد( يوقف) تعالو نشوفهن
الشباب: يله
أسيل وروابي يتلثمن بلفاتهن............
عايشه( ترفع الرايه) 1................2.................3...........أنط لقووووووووووو
نجد( تصفق) أسيييييييييييييييييييييل هوب هوب أسيييييييييييييييل
بشاير: روااااااااااااابي روابييييييييي سبقيها بسررررررررررررعه
نجود: عاااااااااااااشت أخت عبدالله يللللللللللللللللله
ترفه: يلللللللللللله بنااااااااااااات ( تصفر) واااااااااااو
الكل مستمتع بالسباق!!!!!!! وفجأه
الجد: عبدالله ماتلاحظ شئ
عبدالله( بقلق) والله كأن الجارح فيه شئ
الجد: والله كأنه عبدالله عبدالله وووووووووووقفه وقفه لا يصير شئ أسرع
أحمد: علامه
الجد( بصوت عالي ) أسيييييييييييييييييييييل يا أسيييييييييييييييل
عبدالله يركض رغم ألم رجله بس الجارح شكله مو طبيعي وأحمد وحمد يركضون معه وقرب من حلبة السباق وأشر لأسيل على الجارح كل خوفه يحصل مكروه للبنت
عبدالله( بصوت عالي) الجااااااااااااااارح الجااااااااارح وقفييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
أسيل( تحاول توقف) رواااااااابي روابي وقفي
روابي(تعتقد أن أسيل تخدعها) لا ء لاااااااااااا
أسيل( عصبت) وقفي الجارح مو بخير وقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــفــــــــــــــــي
روابي: لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
حمد( صرخ) رواااااااااااااااابي
*
*brb*

*انتضروني قرريباً*

*
*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> رووووووووعه
> بانتظار البارت الجاي 
> بسرررررررررررعه 
> تحياتيـ ..




*يسلموو يالغاليه ..*

*ع متباتعك الروايه ..*

*ربي يخليك يالغلا ..*

*فاعتذار ع تاخير ..*

*منوره يالغلا ..*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

لا تقولي بيصير فيها شي حراام 
بانتظارش على احر من الجمر
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

ننتظر الجزء على احر من الجمر
تحياتي..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*


back
الـــبـــارت الـــســـادس.....*
*أسيل(أسبقتها بأمتار قليله ولفت الوضحه تقابل الجارح ووقفت قدامه بمسافه
حمد: هذي مجنونه أيش تسوي
عبدالله: هي تعرف له
أسيل(تصفر وتصفر والوضحه تهز راسها وتضرب برجلها الأرض وفجأه بدى الجارح يهدي السرعه لين وصل للوضحه ووقف)
أسيل(بعصبيه تطالع روابي)هبله انتي
روابي(بخوف) ليه
حمد(بعصبيه) هييييييه تكلمي عدل مع اختي
أسيل( لفت له وخزته) أنت مالك شغل
أسيل(نزلت وقربت من روابي اللي نزلت عن الجارح وهمست من اذنها) آسفه بس وربي خفت عليك
روابي(أبتسمت وضمتها) ياقلبي أنت حبيتك وربي
الكل يطالع بتعجب شنو حصل لهن بس اكتفو بالأبتسامه
روابي: المره الجايه راح أسابقك بالبرنسيسه
أسيل( تمسك لجام الجارح) وبأسبقك باي بوصل الحصن للحظيره
أحمد: بشاير روابي يله مشينا
عبدالله: تو الناس جلسوا
أحمد : مره ثانيه بس انتو زورونا
حمد(بعد تردد) عبدالله ممكن اشوف الجارح حاب اتطمن عليه
أحمد(فهمه..الجارح ياحمد..حب يخليله الجو) عبدالله إذا ممكن اشوف نخل الجد قبل نمشي
عبدالله: هااه أيه حياك حمد المكان مكانك خذ راحتك حياك أحمد
عايشه: بنات خلنا ندخل الجو حار على مايرجعون ومنها روابي تغسل
روابي: أيه تكفين
أسيل تشيل السروج عن الحصن ودق جوالها بهذي اللحظه وصل حمد قبل يدخل حب يسمع لها
أسيل(بفرح) هلا وغلا بنور عيوني
مازن: هلا بقلبي أنا كيفك
أسيل: بخير بس أسمع صوتك وأنت
مازن : تمامووووو
أسيل: مازن متى ترجع 
حمد( متفاجئ) تكلم شباب الخايسه مسويه شريفه لا لا شنو هالافكار يمكن اخوها خالها عمها
مازن: قريب وربي قريب فينك 
أسيل: أنا بالمزرعه عند جدي 
مازن: في أحد عندك
أسيل: لا لا تخاف حبيبي محد عندي أنا أكلمك بعيد
مازن: وش تسوين
أسيل: أبدا كنت أسابق وبروح أخذ لي دش وأكلمك الليله حبيبي لما ينامون أوكيه
مازن: حمام الهنا خلاص الليله يله باي
أسيل: باي
حمد( متسند علي الباب وبخبث) ياعيني ياعيني الليله
أسيل( لفت وعدلت لثامها) أنت أيش جابك
حمد: رجولي خخخخخخخ
أسيل: أيش تبي
حمد(بابتسامه جانبيه) دامك يالحلو تكلم ترى كلنا رجاجيل شبه بعض
أسيل(بعصبيه) أيش تقصد
حمد( بأستهزاء) يؤيؤيؤيؤ ليه العصبيه كذا مو حلوه سمعي أكلمك الليله حبيبي لما ينامون أوكيه ليه مسويه فيها عفيفه دام تكلمين رجال أنا أحسن من مازن بكثير
أسيل(عصبت كيف يسمح لنفسه يقول كذا عني رفعت يدها تأشر له بتهديد) ماأسمح لك فاهم
حمد(يقرب منها)ماتسمحين لي وتسمحين لغيري كم حبيب عندك غير (بأستهزاء) مازن على شنو شايفه نفسك
أسيل(بعصبيه زايده) كييييييييفييييييي أكلم 100مالك دخل فاهم وأطلع لا أنادي لك أخوي
حمد(يطالع لها من فوق لتحت) لومني شاري رفقة أخوك وجدك الطيب كان عرفت كيف أتصرف معك صدق حرام أنت اخوك عبدالله الحبوب صدق خساره
أسيل:خساره أنا ألتقينا فيك في يوم يالمغرور أطلللللللللللللللللع
حمد: طالع أنا ما يشرفني يجمعني معك مكان يا حثالة المجتمع
حمد طلع وأسيل عصبت من كلامه كيف يجرح من اهو عشان يشك فيني وبأخلاقي كيف يقول كلام مثل السكاكين كيف حقييييييييييييييييير طلعت بعده 
أسيل( بعصبيه) هييييييييييه ياحمد بن فهد أسمع
حمد( لف لها بأستهزاء) خير ماتبيني أقول لأخوك لا تخافين ما بيه ينصدم بأخته بجهنم لو تحترقين ماألتفت لك
أسيل(بصوت عالي) عـــــــبـــــــدالــــــلـــــــــه عـــــــــبــــــــــــود
عبدالله( بصوت عالي) هلاااااااااا
أسيل( تخز حمد وبصوت عالي) مااااااااازن يسلم عليك
عبدالله:الله يسلمه ويسلمك متى يجي وليه ماكلمني
أسيل( ترفع يدها بوجه حمد كان فيها خاتم) قررررريب ياخوي الليله بيتصل متأخر أذا حاب تكلمه
حمد( بهمس ) قويه
أسيل: عشان تعرف أني قبل اخاف من أهلي أخاف من ربي ومو كل الناس مثل حمد بن فهد اللي سمعته والعياذ بالله ( تصر على ضروسها بعصبيه) وألحين برى برى المزرعه
حمد( عصب) تطرديني أنا حمد أنطرد والله لأرد لك الصاع صاعين
أسيل ماأتهمت له عطته ظهرها ورجعت للبيت وتركته يغلي قهر وحقد أول مره تحصل له بنت تطرده .. وأسيل اللي ماتقل عن حمد بحقد وقهر كيف يتجرأ ويهينها ويتلفظ عليها بأسوء الكلمات حقيره خايسه حثالة المجتمع
رجعو للمزرعه والكل حس يتغير حال حمد صاير عصبي ونفسه ضايقه وحاولو يعرفون شنو اللي حصل بينه وبين أسيل في اللقاء الثاني رفض وماأستحمل الجلسه بالمزرعه طلع والكل حب يخليه على راحته لين يهدا 
أسيل وعائلتها رجعو للبيت لأن أسيل وترفه عندهم دوامات العصر دخلو وأهم يضحكون بس أختفت من شافو الخال
الخال(بأستهزاء) تو الناس كان نمتو بعد
البنات(بهمس) أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
الأم: خير ياخوي فيك شئ
الخال: أبدا سلامتك بس حبيت أبلغكم أن أخوي متعب عرف عن موعد العرس بعد شهر وراضي
عايشه(بعصبيه) شنووووووو وليه تتفقون وأنا صاحبت القرار مع هذا(تأشر على عابد) ماتفقنااااااااا
عابد: أنا ماعندي قول بعد قول ابوي
عايشه: طيب طلقني دامك ماتعرف تاخذ قرارات لوحدك أنا مابيك مااااااااااااابيك
الخال(بعصبيه) طلاق ياويلك إذا كررتي هذه الكلمه أنتي لعابد وعابد لك
عايشه:منت أبوي عشان تتحكم فيني
الخال(رفع إيده وعطى عايشه كف)طراااااااااااااااااااااااااخ
أسيل(بعصبيه) ليييه خالي وربي هذا الطراق لتدفع ثمنه غالي
الخال(بعصبيه مسك شعرها) تهدديني ياحيوانه يعني أيش راح تسوين يعني
عبدالله(يحاول يفك أسيل) هدها يبه هدها
أسيل( تخبت ورا عبدالله) أقسم بالله لتنقطع الفلوس اللي يدزها أبوي لك أقسسسسسسسسسسسسم
الخال(بعصبيه زايده) وأنا أقسسسسسسم أن أنقطعت الفلوس لأندمك لا تحطين راسك براسي يابنت عبدالوهاب
الأم: يله يمه خلينا نصعد يله
أسيل: يمه أستني لازم يفهم أن خلاص أبوي عرف كل شئ عن خوالي وجاء الوقت اللي توقفون عند حدكم أنا تعبت أعطيك عشان تسكت عنا أنت جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
الخال( عصب رفع يده) يابنت الكـ
أسيل(مسكت يده بقوتها) لا ماكل طير يتاكل لحمه نزل يدك 
الأم (مسكت يد أسيل) أمشي أسيل خلاص
عايشه: يله أسيل سمعي كلام أمي خلينا نطلع فوق كفايه اللي حصل يله
طلعت زهره وبناتها لغرفتهن الوحيده اللي جمعتهن مع أمهم طول 18 سنه
والخال اللي نار تشتعل داخله نار الغضب على أسيل اللي ممكن تجي على الأخضر واليابس
وسميه( بهمس من الخوف من عصبية الزوج) خلف
خلف(لف بعصبيه) ذلفي عن وجهي ذللللللللللللفي
وسميه(بخوف) زيييييين هذا جزاي بقولك شلون تكسر خشمها
خلف: هذي قويه محد يقدر عليها تربية أبوي
وسميه(تتلفت وبهمس)الوضحه
خلف(عقد حواجبه) الوضحه أيش تقصدين
وسميه: بيعها وتجيب لك مبلغ كبير مررررررررره يعوضك عن خسارة فلوس أبوها
خلف: والله فكره بس كيف وأبوي دوم بالمزرعه ما يطلع
أمل( اللي أنتبهت لهم وأهي نازله) أناأقول لك يبه
خلف: قولي ياعيون ابوك
أمل : بس كم لي من العمليه إذا تمت
خلف: أفاااااااا تبين تاخذين من أبوك فلوس
أمل: ياوالدي العزيز مافي شئ بالمجان هااااه كم
وسميه( تبتسم) عفيه طالعه على امها
خلف: فرحانه طيب أعطيك 500 ريال
أمل: لاء ألفين
وسميه وخلف: شنوووووو ألفيييييين
أمل: اللي يطلع لك من بيع الوضحه مو أقل من ربع مليون هذا أذ مو أكثر هذي الوضحه أصيله
خلف: وموافق
أمل: حط أعلان حول المزارع وإذا جاك واحد يبي يدفع المبلغ اللي طالبه تواعده ثاني يوم الصبح وترسل عابد ياخذ جدي بحجت أن لازم يسوي تحاليل وفحوصات وتبيعها ومحد يدري
وسميه: خطيره داهيه ياأمل
خلف: أن صار هذا كله لك 5آلاف ريال
أمل(بفرح) صااااااااار
نجود(تدخل عليهن) شفت خالي ووسميه وأمل مجتمعين بالصاله ويتساسرون كأن السالفه مهمه يخوفون
عايشه(تلف لأسيل) ليه قلتي له 
أسيل(وإهي تطلع لها ملابس بتاخذ دش) خلاص قلت وأنتهى بعني شنو بيصير أكثر من اللي صار
الأم: والله قلب ناقزني منهم
نجد: مدري أنا مثل أمي
أسيل: ياخي يعني بيزوجني غصب عني ما يجوز عبدالله اخوي بالرضاعه بعدين مازن قريب بيرجع بس أتزوج بطلعكن من هالقرف
الأم: أنا مدري شلون رضيت بالمازن 
أسيل(تلف لأمها) هذا وأهو خاطبني تقولين كذا أجل لو نتزوج شلون راح تستقبلينه
الأم: لايمه مو قصدي
أسيل(تبتسم وتضم أمها)أعرفي يالغاليه لوأنت مو راضيه والله والله ماأتزوجه همي أنتي ورضاك عني
الأم ( تبوسها وتبتسم) الله يهنيك يله روحي خذي دش وأنا بنام
أسيل: حاضر تصبحين على خير
الأم وأنتي من أهله*

*brb*

*انتضروني قريبااا*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو  على الباااارت 
  ويااليت لوو تطووليه

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*back*
*في نفس الوقت في مكان آخر.....
حمد في شقته مع زوجته غاده زوجته مسيار وبالسر
غاده(تجلس جنبه وتمد له العصير وبدلع) حمودي موعادتك تمر على الخميس
حمد(بدون نفس) ليه في فرق بين الأيام أنا لما أتصل عليك تجهزين وتجين كيفي فاهمه
غاده(تبلع ريقها وبخوف) وأنا ماقلت شئ على راحتك
حمد: قومي جهزي العشا 
غادهك ليه حبيبي ما نتعشى برى
حمد(يخزها ) انا شنو قلت
غاده(توقف) خلاص أللحين أجهز عشى كم حمد عندي
حمد(ياخذ جواله اللي يدق ) ألو...
فراس : ألو هلا حمد
حمد: خير فراس فيه شئ
فراس: أبدا بس طلعت فجأه وبديت أحاتيك
حمد: بزر تحاتيني
فراس: علامك ياخوي شاب ضوء كبريت كل هذا بسبب وحده
حمد(بعصبيه ) لا وحده ولا ثنتين أنت تبي شئ أللحين
فراس: وينك فيه
حمد(بدون نفس) عند الجماعه
فراس: هههههههههههههههه خلاص باي
حمد: باي
غاده(شايله صينية العشا) من تكلم
حمد(بعصبيه) ليه ملقوفه اليوم
غاده( خافت من عصبيته) آسفه ماأقصد آسفه
حمد: سدي فمك وكلي وأنت ساكته
غاده هزت راسها بنعم
نعود للمزرعه...........
أبو فهد: فراس كلمت حمد وينه تأخر
فراس: أيه يبه بالرياض عنده شغل بيرجع بكره الصبح
فهد: ما ينتظر الشغل هذا للسبت
فراس: لاء
أبو أحمد: يا شباب روحو شوفو لنا العشا تأخر كبس علي النوم
جراح وزياد: تبشر
زياد( وأهو يتمشى مع جراح رايحين للمطبخ) بكره عندك دوام
جراح: لا ماخذ يومين أوف
زياد: ليه فيك شئ
جراح: لا والله حاب أسافر لجده بشوف جدتي وخالتي العنود 
زياد(يعلي صوته) أحم أحم ياولد
العمه سعاد: حياك أدخل
زيادوجراح: السلام عليكم
العمه وروابي: وعليكم السلام
العمه: حيالله الشباب
زياد: الله يحييك ها ياعمه خلص العشى خالي محسن نعسان
العمه: ههههههههه وأيش ذا الدكتور وأذا بالمستشفى يصحى وإذا طلع نعسان
روابي: يووووووه ياخاله تعالي شوفيه أنا بنت أخته ما يرحمني
زياد(يرفع الصينيه) صادقه مايرحم جراح أنا سابقك ألحقني
جراح: أوكيه
مناير(تدخل وماأنتبهت لجراح بالمره) درررررنننن أأأأأنننننننن أوووووووووه(بريك ^_^) بببببييييييييييب أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأنننننننننننننننننن بعدوووووووو جتكم بنت الفهد ببببيييييب على الجيتي واااااااااااااااو
(وقفت قدام عمتها) عموووووووووه يقولن العجز خلص العشى أااننننننن
العمه وروابي:ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مناير(عصبت) هيييييييييييه علامكن ترى أننن أننننننن السياره مافيها بانزين 
العمه(تمسح دموعها من الضحك) ههههههههه مناير أيش تسوين
مناير( عاقده حواجبها وحاطه ايديها كأنها ماسكه مقود سياره) أفحححححححط أأأننننننننننننننننن عموه أخلصي وراي روحه للبناااااااااات درررن درررررررررررين
العمه: خذيها للعجز
مناير(ترفه الصينيه من الطاوله) أوكيه أننننننن أوصلكن بطريقي
روابي والعمه(يهزن روسهن بلا مو قادرات يتكلمن من الضحك) ههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مناير لفت وتوها تبي تفحط وطاحت عينها بعين اللي يبتسم بال شعور هدت الصينيه وحطت يديها على وجها وطلعت ركض من المطبخ وجراح اللي لحق ومسك الصينيه قبل ينكت الأكل 
العمه : هههههههههه مناااااااير تعالي
جراح(اللي جلس على الكرسي مو قادر يوقف من الضحك) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هذي مناير بنت عمي فهد صح
روابي: ههههههههههه صح ليتنا قلنا لها انك هنا أو اشرنا خلاااااص ماتت البنت من الأحراج
العمه: وأهي تركت مجال أحد يتكلم بس تفحط وأنننننن و دررررررن هههههههههههههههه
جراح(يمد الصينيه لعمته) زين ما أنكت الأكل خذي عشاكم 
العمه: مشكور يابطل أنقذتنا من حرب كانت ستقوم بسبب العشا أذا لم يوجد
جراح(ياخذ الصينيه الثانيه) يله باي
شهد(شافت جراح طلع دخلت) السلام عليكم
العمه وروابي: وعليكم السلام
شهد: عمه علامها مناير جايتنا تبكي
العمه وروابي(طالعن بعض )ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شهد: أيش حصل قلتن لها شئ
العمه: ولا شئ اللي حصل............................( وحكت كل شئ) 
شهد: ههههههههههههههههههههه مجنونه 
روابي: أهي تصيح
شهد: مميته نفسها من الصياح ههههههههه
روابي: أنا رايحه لها بطيب بخاطرها
***************** 
الـــيــــوم الـــثــانـــي.........* 
*غاده(تفتح عيونها اللي كلها نوم) حمد بتروح
حمد(يسكر أزرار قميصه) أيه رايح للمزرعه
غاده: طيب بقوم أزهب لك فطور
حمد: على ماتقومين وتغسلين تصير الساعه 10 لا بآخذ لي قهوه من أي كوفي وأطلع
غاده(ترجع تتغطى) على راحتك
حمد(بعد ماطلع واخذ له قهوه شغل المسجل وعلى انغام الأغنيه ورائحة القهوه اللي انتشرت بالسياره وهدوء أعصابه وصفاء الجو لفت نظره على الطريق لوحده لم تكن بالأمس موجوده هدى السرعه وبدى يقرأ الأعلان
[للبيع فرس أصيله 100% للجادين والراغبين الأتصال على ............... ملاحظه الأتصال فقط صباحا من8إلى 11ظهرا]
وقف حمد على جانب الطريق يكلم
حمد(يستند على باب سيارته) ألوو من معي
خلف: معك خلف عناد... خير
حمد: والنعم أخوي أنا داق عشان الأعلان لبيع الفرس
خلف: أيه بس من معي
حمد: معاك حمد بن فهد الـ,....
خلف: لوسمحت أذ ماني غلطان أنت صاحب شركات........ للعقارات صح
حمد: أيه أنا أذا ممكن أشوف الفرس ألحين 
خلف: طيب ممكن نأجلها لبكره
حمد: لا أسف أذا ممكن اليوم لأني بالمزارع
خلف : طيب مهي مشكله خذ عنوان المزرعه........... أنا موجود فيها ألحين
حمد: أوكيه 5دقايق وأنا عندك مع السلامه
خلف(يسكر ويلف لولده) هذا اللي ماحسبت حسابه عابد عابد
عابد: هلا يبه
خلف : هذا واحد جاي يشوف الفرس جدك شلون نطلعه
عابد : يبه ليه ما قلت له تأجلها لبكره اليوم مافيه تحاليل الجمعه نسيت
خلف: أهو رفض وبصراحه شراي ما يتعوض( قعد يفكر) أيه عابد الجمعه يعني صلاة الجمعه
عابد: خير يبه
خلف:راح أوريه الفرس وإذا أتفقنا بشرط ياخذها بعد الصاه لما يكون جدك بالمسجد
عابد: ماراح يفقد وجودها
خلف: لا هم يجون الأسبوع الجاي تكون السالفه أنتهت والفلوس بجيبي وراجو هذا أعطيه 200 ريال ويسد فمه
خلف(يسمع صوت هرن ويوقف) هذا أهو جاء أنا رايح له خلك عند جدك ولا يجي للحظيره وأن سألك قله بياع التبن
عابد: يبه بياع تبن وراكب همر قويه
خلف(بعصبيه) جب تصرف زين
حمد(نزل من سيارته وتعجب المكان مزرعة الجد شاف خلف جاء)السلام عليك
خلف: وعليكم السلام حيالله السيد حمد
حمد: مشكور ممكن أشوف الفرس 
خلف: أيه تفضل
حمد(يتلفت حوله) لوسمحت هذي مو مزرعة الجد عناد
خلف( أرتبك يعرف أبوي) هاااه أيه ليه تعرفه
حمد: لا جيت مرتين وشفت عبدالله يعني مو معرفه قويه
خلف(زاد أرتباكه) عبدالله
حمد(لاحظ أرتباك خلف) أيه أهو موجود
خلف(بسرعه) مـــن
حمد: الجد حاب أسلم عليه
خلف(بخوف ينفضح أن شاف الجد) نايم هذي عاداته نايم
حمد(ماأرتاح للموضوع) طيب ممكن أشوف الفرس
خلف : تفضل للحظيره حياك
حمد(يدخل ورفع نظارته) أمممممم أي فرس
خلف(يأشر) هذي العسليه وأسمها الوضحه
حمد(وقف مصدوم ).....................
خلف: خير فيك شئ
حمد(يأشر ولاكأنه مصدق) هذي معروضه للبيع
خلف: أيه أيش رايك تراها أصيله
حمد(ياسبحان الله أدور على شئ يكسر خشمها وجتني الفرصه لحد عندي) هههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلف( أستغرب) خير فيه شئ
حمد: ههه لا أبدا 
خلف: أذا حاب تفحصها عند بيطري وتتأكد من أصالتها على راحتك
حمد: لا مو لازم كم تبي
خلف مدري مااعرف ثمن أنت <<<< فضح عمره
حمد:200000ألف زين
خلف(فرح وفي نفسه) 200000ألف أول مره أسمع بهذا الرقم
حمد(في نفسه) والله أنك غشيم ياخلف بالخيل وهذي فرصتي أرد لك الصاع ياأسيل وأنا حمد بن فهد تطرديني والله لو يطلب مليون مليونين أن شاء الله 5 ملايين لآخذها
خلف(قطع تفكير حمد) موافق متى تسلم الفلوس
حمد: بس آخذ الفرس تستلم المبلغ
:لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*brb*

*انتضروني قريباً*

*واعذروني اذا طولت*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> لا تقولي بيصير فيها شي حراام 
> بانتظارش على احر من الجمر
> تحياتيـ ..



يسلموو غاليتي 

ع توجدك رائع

دمتي بود

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> ننتظر الجزء على احر من الجمر
> تحياتي..






يسلموو ع 

توجدك يالغلا 

منوره








> يسلمووو على الباااارت 
> 
> 
> ويااليت لوو تطووليه






ربي يسلمك

ولا يهمك يالغلا

منوره

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

واااو روعه البارت واشك
ان هذا الجد او عبد الله 
يسلمو خيتو روعه
بانتظار البارت الجاي
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلمووو على البااارت
     وبأنتظار الجزء

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*back*

*الــــــــــبــــــــــارت الــــــــــســــــــــابـــــــــــع
***********
:لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
خلف وحمد ألتفتو لمصدر الصوت خلف أنصدم وحمد رفع حاجبه متعجب
حمد(ألتفت لخلف): خير من هذا
خلف(أبتسم): هاه ماعليك شف الفرس راجع لك (أتجه خلف له ومسك يده بعصبيه وجرها برى الحظيره وبعصبيه): لوى يلويك زين
راجو: شنو هازا
خلف: مالك دخل واذلف من هنا
راجو: لا أنا مافي يزلف أنا لازم يقول لبابا أوناد(عناد)
خلف(عصب): أن فتحت قلت شئ لأقص لسانك فاهم
راجو: بابا كلف(خلف) هزا وزحه حوزان ماما أسيل مو مال أنت أنا لازم يكلم ماما في نفر ياخز وزحه
خلف(مسكه بعصبيه من قميصه): وضحه مو لماما أسيل فاهم وضحه لي وأن أتصلت لأذبحك وأنا يسفر أنت خلاص مافيه شغل مو أنا كفيل
راجو(بخوف): لا بابا كلف خلاص أنا ما يفتح فم يسكر بس سفر لا بابا
خلف(أبتسم وهدت نفسه): أسمع راجو عشان أنت يسمع كلام(يدخل يده بجيبه ) خذ هذا500ريال حق أنت
راجو(فرح): شكريات بابا
خلف: وألحين أذلف
راجو(يطالع الفلوس ويبتسم): أنا يزلف حازر
خلف (يرد للحظيره): هاه سيد حمد كل شئ تمام
حمد: أيه إلا بسألك الهندي ليه يصرخ فيه شئ
خلف: لا لا أبدا بس الوضحه غاليه عليه وما يبيني أبيعها
حمد(في نفسه): الوضحه غاليه عند الكل(ألتفت يطالع للوضحه اللي باين عليها العصبيه وما قدر يلمسها ماتسمح بقرب أحد) مثل صاحبتك أسيل متمرده يبيلك ويبيلها ترويض بس هين أنا حمد بن فهد
خلف(يقطع عليه تفكيره):على آذان الجمعه
حمد(ألتفت له): خير
خلف: أقصد الوضحه بعد صلاة الجمعه تاخذها
حمد(يلبس نظارته):أوكيه راح أرسلك المسؤول عن الخيل عندي ومعه الشيك وتكتب لي تنازل خطي عن الفرس مالي خلق مشاكل مع أحد
خلف:خلاص راح أستنى المسؤول
حمد:مع السلامه
خلف:شرفت
حمد الفرحه مو سايعته جته الفرصه على طبق من ذهب الوضحه و كسر خشم أسيل ركب سيارته و طلع من المزرعه
الجد:عابد من ذا اللي طلع
عابد(ارتبك):ها هذا واحد من ربع أبوي
الجد:أيش يبي
عابد:مر يسلم عليه من زمان ما شافه
الجد:وليش دخلوا الحظيره
عابد(في نفسه أعوذ بالله ألحين كيف أفتك من هذا التحقيق):يمكن يشوفون الخيل رفيقه ذا يحب الفرس
الجد:إيه زين قم نروح للمسجد لا تفوتنا الصلاة
عابد(بنفسه وأخيرا):يله جدي*
****************
*أسيل وترفه جالسات يطالعن التلفزيون حطاته على MBC2 فيلم إعاده
عبدالله:السلام عليكم
أسيل وترفه:وعليكم السلام
ترفه:ما رحت للصلاه ليه
عبدالله:باقي وقت شوي أروح أسوله أمس نسيت أقولك شئ
أسيل(تقصر على التلفزيون):خير عبود
عبدالله:حمد بن فهد
أسيل(بدون نفس):علامه المغرور
عبدالله:طلع ولد عمك فهد
أسيل(فتحت عيونها مصدومه):شــنــووووووووووووووووو
ترفه:حمد بن فهد اللي شفناه أمس
عبدالله:أيـه
أسيل:عبود لا أمانه قل أنك تضحك ما أصدق قل مقلب نكته أي شئ غير أنه ولد عمي
عبدالله: والله العظيم
أسيل(بصوت عالي):ووووووووووووووع ليييييييييييه يل ربي تعذبني هذا العذاب
ترفه وعبدالله:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عايشه(بخوف):علامك أسوله
أسيل:عيوشه حمد طلع ولد عمي
عايشه:على بالي عندك سالفه عارفه
أسيل:من متى وأنا ما دريت ليه
عايشه:أمس قال لنا جدي بس أنتي دخلتي البيت متنرفزه ما تبين أحد يكلمك فحبينا نسكت عنك
أسيل:يا شين حظي بس دام هو ما يعرفن أني بنت عمه خلاص عادي
عبدالله(يوقف):بروح أصلي تكفن عجلن بالغدا
أسيل:طيب رح بس رح وراح نجهز الغدا لك
عبدالله:تكفين اللي يسمعك يقول أنتي اللي تطبخين ما يدري أنك فاااااااااااااااااااااااااشله بالطبخ
أسيل(معصبه):عـبـووووودوووووه
الكل:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*******************
..............بعد صلاة الجمعه..............*
*حمد يتأمل الوضحه اللي أطلقها بحلبة الحصن كان باين أنها عصبيه المكان جديد عليها تركض من هنا وهناك أبتسم
الشباب: السلام عليكم
حمد: وعليكم السلام
فهد: ماشاء الله ذكر ولا أنثى
حمد: أنثى وأصيله
فراس: الله يعطيك من خيرها ويكفيك شرها
حمد(أبتسم): تسلم
خالد: كم كلفتك
حمد: ماتصدق بس 200000ألف
فراس: لا ماصدق قليل عليها خبل اللي باعها بهذا المبلغ القليل
حمد: ولا يفهم والله صفقه ربحت فيها
أحمد(يتأملها بصمت):أنا شفتها بس وين شفتها
حمد: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أحمد(تذكر وألتفت لحمد بسرعه): حمد أحلفك بالله هذي الوضحه
حمد)هز راسه بنعم): هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روابي والبنات سمعن عن الفرس الجديده وحبن يشوفنها ....
روابي(أول ماشافت الوضحه عرفتها وشهقت): إهئئئئئئئئئئئ الوضحه
حمد(ألتفت لها ورجع يطالع الوضحه) :أيه الوضحه بشحمها ولحمها
فراس: علامكم من اليوم تتكلمون بألغاز مو فاهمين شنو الوضحه
جراح: أيش السالفه
أحمد:لحظه خلونا نفهم بالأول كيف أخذتها
بشاير: أسيل مستحيل تبيعها الوضحه غاليه عندها مستحييييييييييل
حمد: خالها باعها لي وأنا جتني الفرصه وأستغليتها
روابي: ليه ياحمد ليه
بشاير: أسمحلي يابو ملاك كذا راح ينكسر قلبها
حمد: أنا شراي وخالها عرضها للبيع أنا ماغصبته
أحمد: كان ماشريت
حمد(ألتفت له):ياعزيزي خالها حاط إعلان لو ماشريتها أنا غيري شراها وأنا أعجبتني من شفتها وربك كريم
أحمد: بذي صدقت
مناير: مبروك ياخوي
جراح ألتفت لمصدر الصوت وتذكر تفحيطاتها وأبتسم.... مناير اللي تنبهت له أنحرجت ونزلت راسها
حمد: الله يبارك فيك
روابي: يله بنات نتغدى
البنات: يله
فهد: وحنى بعد يله عشان الشياب
حمد: روحو أنتو أنا شبعان
فراس: عارفينك من الفرح
حمد(يبتسم):حدي وربي روحوا بالعافيه (ألتفت للوضحه اللي تضرب الأرض بحافرها بعصبيه) هدي يالوضحه خلاص أنسي مالك مهرب من هنا آآآآآآآآآه ياأسيل ياني أتمنى أشوف وجهك لما تعرفين أن الوضحه أنباعت ولمن حمد بن فهد اللي تجرأتئ وطردتيه
حمد: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه* 
********************** 
*عبدالله(بصراخ):ترفه أسيل أخلصن مو سايقكن يللللللللللللللللللله
ترفه(نازله مع أسيل):زييييييييييييييييييييين
أسيل( فجأه حست بنغزه بقلبها تسندت على الحيطه): بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عبدالله(بخوف مسك يدها):فيك شئ
أسيل(تبتسم):لا قلبي ينغزني شوي لا تحاتي
ترف: أذا تعبانه لا تداومين خذي أوف
أسيل: لا ما يحتاج خلونا نروح
عبدالله: يله
كان اليوم عادي روتين دائم ملفات مرضى قليلين لأن الجمعه مافيه عيادات ومواعيد.......
الباب ينطق....
الأم: يمه قومن وحده فيكن تفتح الباب
نجد: قومي أنتي
نجود: لا والله على رجلك نقش الحنه قومي أنتي
نجد: ماتشوفيني أحل واجب الرياضيات
نجود:قصدك تنقلين مني
نجد(تمد لسانها): عادي
الأم: يمه نجود قومي
نجود(تلف طرحتها ): قايمه يمه قايمه
نجود(تفتح فتحه بالباب صغيره): من
(دف الباب ودخل بدون أستأذان): أنا
نجود(تبعد عن الباب): عمى هذا أنت وووووووع
: مقبوله منك ياحلوه
نجود: أخلص أيش تبي حمود
حمود: أنتي عارفه اللي أبيه
نجود (عصبت أهي عارفه حمود وأفكاره القذره وتفحصه لها عطته كف): طراااااااااخ صدق وقح وقح
حمود(حط يده على خده ورجعها لفمه وباسها): مردوده ياحلو بس نكون مع بعض
نجود(عصبت ):أحفظ لسانك ياحمود
حمود: أن ماكنت لي يانجود ماتكونين لغيري
نجود: أقلب وجهك لا تخليني أقول لخالي
حمود: ههههههههههه ضحكتيني أهو بنفسه راح يقول حمود خذها
نجد(من وراه):أخذك الله
حمود(يلتفت وأبتسم):أهااااا أجتمعتن
نجد: حمود يالخايس أنا موكافيني خالتك الغثيثه تجي أنت أطلع براااااااااااااااا
حمود: والله أنا في بيت خالتي
نجود: تخلخلت حنوكك
حمود(ينقل بصره بين نجد ونجود) :أممممممم من اللي لي فيكن
نجد(عصبت ):ياحيوان لا وتنقي بعد صدق حقييييير
نجود(تمسك يد أختها):أمشي خليه يولي بالشمس تضرب راسه ياجعله لبط الراس
أمل طالعه من باب المجلس دفنها بكتوفهن
أمل: أأأأأأي وووووجع أن شاء الله
حمود: هلا وغلا بأموله
أمل(تبتسم):هلا حمود أيش جابك
حمود: ولا شئ جيت أسلم على خالتي
أمل( ترفع حاجبها ):خالتك لا صدقت ولا تشوف اللي زافتك ماتحرم نعنبو أبليسك حتى أيدها مدتها ولا تتوب
حمود(حط يده على قلبه):آآآآآآآآآه ماتوب عنها أبيهاااااااا ياأمل
أمل: أخطبها من أبوي وما يردك
حمود: وووووووووووولي زين أنا ما أبي زواج
أمل: هههههههههههه ماراح تقدر هذي نمره ماتخضع بأساليبك
حمود: أأأأخ بس لو تساعديني
أمل(بخوف): أساعدك لا ياعم مالي شغل
حمود: أموله أنا ولد خالتك
أمل: لا لا ماأقدر هذا حرام ذي بنت عمتي <<< زين تعرفين
حمود: طيب ياأموله أن ماجيتي بنفسك تقولين أطلب ياحمود واللي تطلبه يتنفذ ماكون ولد شيخه
أمل(خافت شكله واثق من نفسه): أيييييييش تقصد
حمود(فتح الباب وأبتسامه كلها خبث):لا ولاشئ سلمي عل خالتي
أمل خافت حمود قوي ومعروف عنه الهياته والبلطجه شمام وشراب خمر عمره27سنه مهنته توزيع الخمور والتجاره بالحشيش يموت بالتوأم ويميل لنجود أكثر يبيها
بس مو زواج كذا مره تعرض لها بس الله يستر عليها نجد مو أقل من أختها حظ حمود يخاف من عبدالله وأسيل ويكرهم كذا مره صادوه وأهو يحاول يتهجم عليهن طقوه طق لين عاف دنياه ومن يومها ما يجي البيت إلا أذا طلعو لأشغالهم نجد ونجود قررن مايقولن لأحد عنه لأن عبدالله آخر مره كان راح ينطرد من البيت بسبب حمود لولا ستر الله*


*brb*

*انضروني قريباً*

*ًًًً*

*
*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بارت روعه 
بانتظار الجديد
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*back*

*يوم السبت....... في المدرسه.*

*أشواق(بعصبيه): حيوان حقييير
نجود: أعصابك هههههههههههههههههه
مها: وأهو كيف يتجرأ ماقلتو لعبدالله
نجد: بعد عمري عبود وأهو ناقص
نجود: صراحه أنا صرت أخاف منه
آمنه(تاكل فطيره): ياعمي هذا يخوف واللي عندكن مايحس أمحق خال
نجد: صادقه أمحق خال
نجود: واللي ذابحني مو مهتم لتهديدي قعد يضحك وقال(تقلده) لو أقول لخالك راح يقول خذها
البنات: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
أشواق: يايمه لا بنات حرصن على عمركن وخلنكن مع بعض دوم
نجد: بنات بنات يامامي شوفن أبو الفضل وشلته جايينا
آمنه: هذي أهلها وينهم عنها كل ماأشوفها يرتجف جسمي ويوقف شعر أيدي من الخوف
مها(لفت لهن): تصدقن عاد مره شفت أبله وحيده طلعت من الحمام ترتجف وربي شوي ويغمى عليها وبعدها شفت فضل وشلته طالعات ويضحكن
نجود: هذلن حتى المدرسات تعرضن لهن من باقي لولا نفوذ أبوها كان ماقدرت تسوي كذا
آمنه: لا وباكيت الدخان بجيبها تعمر سيجاره ورى وحده ولا همها الكل يخاف منها
نجد(زاد خوفها): بنات خلنا نروح الفصل شكلها جايه صوبنا وأنا أخاف من نظراتها
البنات( وقفن وركض بسرعه):يله*
**************
*فـــــــي الــمــســتــشــفـــى .......*
*ترفه:هلا بشوره كيفك
بشاير:تمام إلا ما أشوف أسيل
ترفه:أسيل دوامها بالليل
بشاير:أهاااا يعني بالبيت نوم و راحه
روابي(من خلفها):من النايمه و مرتاحه
بشاير:أول سلمي
روابي :السلام عليكم
ترفه و بشاير :وعليكم السلام
ترفه:أقصد أسيل مو مدوامه دوامها بالليل
روابي:يا حظها نايمه
ترفه:لا حظه و لا شئ أسيل تجهز مع أختها الكبيره لعرسها
روابي:من زهره من تأخذ
ترفه:أخوي الكبير عابد
بشاير:تحبه أقصد بحكم أنهم عايشين في مكان واحد
ترفه(تفتح الملف):أبدأ مغصوبه عليه
بشاير(تحسفت على لقافتها):أسـفـه
ترفه:عادي يا قلبي
روابي(تشتت أنتباها):بنات مو هذا حمد
بشاير(بخوف):إيه أهو علامه دم هذي هذي ملاك بين إيديه
روابي و بشاير يركض لحمد
حمد(بخوف):روابي روابي لحقيني ما تتحرك
روابي:عطنياها حمد
حمد:لا أخاف تموت مثل أحلام لا لا
بشاير:عطناها حمد لا تخاف عليها
حمد(دموع على خده):بنتي ملاك ما تتحرك
روابي(تأشر لترفه):ترفه أستدعي خالي بسرعه
بشاير:هاتها حمد هاتها
ترفه(تدخل مكتب محسن):دكتور دكتور محسن
د.محسن:خير
ترفه:أنا أسفه بس ولد أخوك حمد جايب بنته ملاك و كلها دم و رافض يعطيها أحد
د.محسن(يوقف): رجاء أطلبي دكتور خالد
ترفه:حاضر بس ألحق على البنت
د.محسن:بسرعه
ترفه(تطق الباب): دكتور
د.خالد: أدخل
ترفه:دكتور خالد
د.خالد(يكلم بالتلفون):هلا معاك
ترفه:لو سمحت دكتور
د.خالد(يطالع لها): لا لا تزعلين راضي والله
ترفه(عصبت): دكتور خـالـد
د.خالد(يحط يده على السماعه بعصبيه): أنتظري
د.خالد(يرجع يكلم بالتلفون):ألو..ألو..
ترفه(حاطه يدها و مسكره التلفون):لو سمحت لازم تحضر معاي
د.خالد(بعصبيه): أيـش سويتي
ترفه(بصوت عالي):يا دكتور ولد عمك حمد جايب بنته ملاك كلها دم و رافض يعطيها لنا والدكتور محسن طالبك ضروري ممكن تترك مغازلتك لبعدددددددددددددددين
د.خالد(يحط أيده على أذونه):سمعناك يله وراي
ترفه عطته ظهرها وطلعت قدامه ولا أهتمت فيه
د.محسن(العم):يا حمد هاتها ما ماتت
حمد:عمي طاحت من الدرج من فوق ولا تتحرك ما ترد علي أنا أبوها ليه
روابي:طيب هاتها خلنا نعالجها
د.خالد(يهمس لترفه):أنا بمسك يده وأنتي خذي ملاك
ترفه:أوكـيـه
د.خالد(يهمس لبشاير):بشوره نبي أبره مهدئه ما راح يخلينا نعالجها خوفا عليها
بشاير:رايحه أجيبها ثواني
د.خالد(مسك يدين حمد من الخلف):خذيها ترفه
حمد:لا لا خالد لا تخذونها ما ترجع
د.خالد:لا تخاف أبوي و روابي معها و كلنا معها
حمد(يحاول يفك نفسه):هدددددني خالد هدددددددني ملاااااااااااااااااك ماااااااااااااااااااتت
د.خالد: خدريه بشاير مو قادر أمسكه أكثر خدريه
بشاير غرزت البره اللي بدى مفعول المخدر
حمد:لالا تخدرني خاااااا.........
د.خالد:إسماعيل محمد حطوه بالغرفه 6 وإذا صحى خبروني
إسماعيل:إن شاء الله
د.محسن(العم):روابي حطي لها الجبيره حول رقبتها أخاف تضررت من الطيحه
ترفه(تمسح الدم عن وجهه ملاك):دكتور ما فيه جرح إلا بالجبين و شفه دكتور بسيط
د.محسن:والرأس
بشاير:طلبت تحضير غرفه الفحص للأشعه المقطعيه <<<<< تتابع مسلسلER ^_^
د.محسن:أنقلوها وأنتبهوا للراس أنا بمكتبي
أم حمد:أبو أحمد ملاك
د.محسن:لا تحاتين أهي بخير بس ننتظر الفحوصات
أم حمد:و حمد وينه
د.محسن: والله كنا ملزومين نخدره عشان نأخذ ملاك منه
أم حمد(بدموع):تكفه هذي ضوى حياته أن صار فيها شئ يموت ولدي يا محسن
د.محسن:لا تحاتين بتكون بخير بإذن الله تعالي معي للمكتب أذا حابه لين يصحى
أم حمد: لا أن سمحت لي بشوف حمد
د.محسن: تفضلي أوصلك له*
* ******************
*.....في بيت الجده.....*
*سهام: السلام عليكم
الأم: وعليكم السلام(تطالع لبنتها من فوق لتحت): ماشاء الله كاشخه على وين بهذي الحزه
سهام(تعدل لفتها): معزومه على الغدا يمه
الأم(بأستهزاء): مع منو
سهام(بعصبيه) :تحقيق أهو بعد مع منو صاحباتي
الأم:وليه معصبه
سهام(تاخذ شنطتها وعبايتها): أووووووووف ولاشئ يله باي <<< ولا تقل لهما أوفا ولا تنهرهما
الأم: باي باي الله يهديك
رشا(نازله وأهي تعدل لفتها ورفعت يدها لجدتها): هاي جده
الجده: هاي وعليكم السلام
رشا: ظريفه جدتي
الجده: على وين أنتي بعد
رشا: معزومه على الغدا مع صاحبتي نرمين
الجده: أمك تدري
رشا: وأيهي عمرها أهتمت طبعا لا المهم انتي عندك خبر يله باي لا أتأخر
الجده: أيه روحي لا يبرد الأكل (تهز راسها بأسى لحال بنتها وأولادها اللي ماتدري عنهم)الله يخلف على التربيه ويهديكم
أمينه(تدخل وتحب راس أمها) :السلام عليكم
الأم: وعليكم السلام هلا والله <<< معليه عقدتكم مره جده ومره الأم ^_^
أمينه: شفت رشا طالعه وين بهذي الحزه
الأم: لا وأمها قبلها معزومات على الغدا
أمينه: مع بعض
الأم: لا كل وحده في مكان ولا الأم ماتعرف عن بنتها شئ
أمينه(عصبت): ماراح تقضب أرضها سهام عييييييييييييييييييييب مهي صغيره فضحتنا
الأم: الله يهديها خليها يمه إلا أنتي بتتغدين عندنا
أمينه: أيه يمه أذا ماعندك مانع
الأم:حياك وسلوى تبي تجي أهي وروابي
أمينه:روابي عندها شغل وسلوى قلت لها تجي مع رنا للبيت
الأم:والله هذي الساعه المباركه
**
**brb*

*انتضروني قريباً*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> بارت روعه 
> بانتظار الجديد
> تحياتيـ ..



 
*يسلمووو غناتي* 

*ع  المتابعه*

*دمتي بود*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بانتظاركـ خيتو 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مشكورة على الجزء
..تحياتي..
..~ْمجنونةوحلوة~ْ..

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*back*
*حمد(بدا يصحى): م...م...ملاك ملاك
أم حمد(تمسح على راس ولدها بحنان): حمد حمد يمه ملاك بخير مافيها شئ
حمد(يحط يده على راسه يحسه ثقيل): آآآآآه راسي يمه فين ملاك
خالد(يدخل): الحمد لله على سلامتك
حمد(عصب) :لا تكلمني خووووووووويلد
خالد: ههههههههههههههه لا تزعل لوماسوينا كذا كان ماقدرنا نعالجها
حمد(بنبرة خوف وحزن على بنته): خالد ملاك أيش حصل لها
خالد: وربي بخير لا كسور ولاشئ بس نبي نبقيها يومين إلى أربع هنا زيادة أطمئنان فقط
حمد: ساعدني بشوفها أحس بدوخه
خال(يحط يده ورى ظهر حمد): هذا تأثير المخدر يله بسم الله
أم حمد: ليه ما تجيب له كرسي متحرك له
خالد: ياخاله أنا عارف حمد ما يحب
حمد: أخلص يابو العريف خلني أروح لها
خالد(يبتسم): لا تحاتي أهي بخير
حمد: مشكور خالد(بعد مادخل الغرفه وشاف بنته تنطط بفرح) :ملاك
ملاك: باااااابااااااااا
حمد(يجلس على السرير ويضمها لصدره): قلب بابا عمر بابا ملوك أنتي بخير
ملاك(تأشر على راسها الملفوف بشاش):بابا أح ملاك
حمد(يبوس جبينها) :خلاص بابا أح راح
ترفه: الحمد لله على سلامة بنتك
حمد: مشكوره والله يسلمك
ترفه: أستأذن
طلعت ترفه وألتفتت لما سمعت أحد يناديها
خالد: سستر ترفه
ترفه: هلا دكتور
خالد(بأستهزاء):قلتيها دكتور
ترفه(عقدت حواجبها):عارفه انك دكتور خير أيش المشكله
خالد: حاب أقول لك (يصر على ضروسه):أن عدتي الحركه وسكرتي التلفون وأنا أتكلم ما يحصل خير
ترفه(كتمت غيضها منه):دكتور وأنا أعتقد لو تشتغل بداله على التلفونات أحسن
خالد(عصب):تكلمي عدل أنت موظفه هنا
ترفه(تخزه):أنا موظفه عند الدكتور محسن حالي حالك
خالد: وأنا ولده
:وأذا كنت
خالد وترفه(يلتفتون): دكتور محسن
د.محسن: خير سستر ترفه
ترفه(تطالع خالد):لا أبدا الدكتور خالد يسألني أذا أنا مرتاحه بالعمل هنا وأذا في شكوى أو شئ ضايقني أقدر أعتمد عليه بأعتباره ولد حضرتك
د.محسن(يبتسم لأنه سمع كل الحوار اللي دار بينهم وما حب يحرجها): مشكوره تقدرين تتفضلين تكملين شغلك
ترفه: أسمحلي
خالد(تعجب منها في نفسه) ليه ماقالت له خايفه لأني ولده وش السالفه
د.محسن:خالد أنتبه لأخلاقك مو معناه أنها غطت على غلطتك ولا قالت الحقيقه بسامحك هذي آخر مره وحركاتك ومغازلاتك خارج مواعيد العمل فاهم
خالد(منحرج) :أن شاء الله
د.محسن: أنا طالع للبيت أنت جاي
خالد: لا راح أبقى شوي أوصل حمد للبيت*
***************** 
*عند باب المدرسه نجد ونجود ينتظرن عبدالله مع آمنه ويسولفن
: لا لا ماأقدر على ذا الزين
البنات(يلتفتن): فضيله
فضيله(بأبتسامه):كيفك ياعسل
البنات(يطالعن بعض).................
فضيله: أوصلكن حاضره للحلوين
آمنه : باي أخوي جاء لله الحمد
فضيله: خساره راحت وحده هاه أيش رايكن
نجود: لاء أخوي جاي
نجد: شكرا مانبي نتعبك
فضيله: وأنا بذيك الساعه تحت أمركم
نجد: نجود عبدالله جاء هذا أخوي
نجود: يله باي فضيله
فضيله: باي يله الجايات أكثر من الرايحات
نجد(تمسك يد أختها وبهمس): الله لا يجيب ذيك الساعه
نجود: آمين
عبدالله: هلا والله
نجد ونجود: السلام عليكم
عبدالله : وعليكم السلام من ذي الضخمه
نجد: حلو صح
عبدالله: ووووووووع
نجد ونجود:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نجد(تطالع لفضيله) :أسمها فضيله ويقولون لهلا فضل أعوذ بالله مسترجله
عبدالله: حرصن منها نظراتها تخوف
نجد ونجود: حاضر
نجود: تروع الله لا يبلانا
عبدالله: يله توكلنا على الله*

***************** *******
*أسمحولي منططتكم من مكان لمكان ^_^ نعود للمستشفى.......*
*خالد: ياحمد لازم ترجع ترتاح
حمد(يطالع لبنته): وأخليها لا تخاف
أم حمد: أنا معها
حمد: يمه ماراح تقدرين عليها
مناير(توها داخله): أنا راح أجلس معها
حمد: هلا منور جيتي
أم حمد: أيش عرفك أنا هنا
مناير(تحب راس أمها وأخوها): رجعت وقالت لي دادا حليمه جبت غيارات لملاك وجيت
خالد: خلاص مالكم عذر مناير عندها يله حمد أنت من الصبح ماأرتحت
مناير: خالد خذ أمي بعد أنا راح أبقى لليل معها
حمد: أنتبهي لها مناير
ملاك: بابا بتلوح
حمد(يحب راسها): أيه بابا يله باي
ملاك: باي باي
حمد طلع مع خالد وأمه ومن التعب ما أنتبه لأسيل اللي مرت من جنبه بس إهي أنتبهت له
أسيل(ورى ترفه): بووووووووووووووه
ترفه(خافت): بسم الله وووووووجع
أسيل: ههههههههه خفتي
ترفه(تقلدها): ههههه خفتي لا أبدااااااااا
أسيل: ترووف شفت حمد يطلع مع خالد وأمه يمشي بتعب خير فيه شئ
ترفه: جلسي وأعلمك باللي حصل كله اليوم
أسيل: يله قولي هذاني جلست
ترفه: اليوم الصبح دخل حمد...........(وخبرتها بكل اللي حصل)
أسيل: الحمد لله أنها بخير
ترفه:أيه والله يووه يا أسيل كان على وشك الجنون وأهو يصارخ بنتي ملاااااااااك لا تموت مثل أحلام ماتت مثل أحلام
أسيل(مصدومه وأهي تسمع عن أختها أحلام):أحلااااااااام
ترفه:علامك أسيل
أسيل(تبكي):أختي ماتت أحلام هي أم ملاك
ترفه(مصدومه):أحلام أختك
أسيل:إيه الله يرحمك يا أحلام
ترفه:مسحي دموعك بشاير و روابي جايات
أسيل تمسح دموعها و تبتسم
روابي و بشاير:السلام عليكم
أسيل و ترفه:و عليكم السلام
أسيل:مو خلصتن دوامكن
روابي:إيه بس بنت أخوي ملاك هنا وأخاف أخليها
أسيل:أفا أنا موجوده
بشاير: راح تحرصين عليها
روابي:مناير موجوده عندها
أسيل:من ما أعرفها
روابي:تعالي أعرفك عليها*
*مناير:بس يا ملاك ملاك
ملاك(تناقز على السرير):لا مابي
روابي(تدخل):علامك مناير
مناير:أووووووووف ما تجلس يا روابي
أسيل(تبتسم):السلام عليكم
مناير:و عليكم السلام
روابي:هذي أسيل يا مناير
مناير:صاحبة الوضحه
ملاك:حزان بابا وزحه وزحه (حصان بابا الوضحه الوضحه)
أسيل(تبتسم):الوضحه حصاني أنا يا ملاك
روابي(تهمس لمناير):الظاهر ماعرفت عن بيعتها
ملاك:لا مزعه بابا حمد (لا مزرعه بابا حمد)
روابي:خلاص ملاك هذي أسيل إذا تبين شئ قولي لها
أسيل(تحب ملاك على خدها): فديتهااااا أنا
روابي:مناير خلص دوامي أسيل عندك إذا حبتي شئ أو أحتجتي شئ
مناير:أوكيه سلمي على عمتي أمينه
روابي:أوكيه
أسيل:أنا في مكتب الممرضات إذا أحتجتي شئ ضربي الجرس
مناير:مشكوره
أسيل وهيه طالعه طاحت عينها بعين أبوها ومعه تهاني
أسيل تفاجئه بشوفت أبوها ومسكت نفسها عن نطقت كلمه أبوي تمنت تضمه.........عبدالوهاب يناظر وجهها رق قلبه حس بإنجذاب لها غير طبيعي العيون وآآآآه من هالعيون فيها شئ مميز زهره أييييه زهره نفس النظره.......
تهاني( عصبت):علامك تناظرها كذا تراها كبر بناتك وانتي هيييييييييييه أنت أستحي على وجهك
أسيل(تطالع لها من فوق لتحت وبدون نفس):أنا مستحيه قبل أشوفك( ولفت على أبوها) عن أذنك
عبدالوهاب:تهاني وجع ما تعرفين تتكلمين عدل
تهاني:والله لو أحنا بالمستشفى كان عرفت شغلي معها عمى بعينها
عبدالوهاب(بدون نفس):طيب دخلي أخلصي
ملاك:ددي ددي (جدي جدي)
عبدالوهاب(يضمها ويحضنها):قلب جدك أنتي بخير
ملاك(تأشر على راسها): أح أح ددي
تهاني:مناير كيفك
مناير بخير خاله
عبدالوهاب:مناير متى حصل هذا لملاك
مناير:الصبح الساعه 10 وشوي بس الحمد لله بخير ألحين
تهاني:طيب أهي طاحت من نفسها
مناير:مو من الدلع أبوها عنده سفره وأهي ماتبيه يسافر مثل دايم تسوي مناحه ركضت من الدرج وطاحت
تهاني(تحبها):سلامتك يا بنت الغاليه
تهاني(تلف على مناير):مناير من ذي اللي طلعت
مناير:الممرضه أسيل
عبدالوهاب(متفاجئ):مـــن
منلير:مو بنتك يا عمي عندها أخو اسمه عبدالله كلنا كنا نظن أنها وحده من بناتك
عبدالوهاب:عندها خوات
مناير:إيه زهره الكبيره و تؤام روان ورزان أظن
عبدالوهاب(يوقف):أوكيه أنا رايح متى أرجع لك تهاني
تهاني:السواق راح يمر علي لما أخلص
عبدالوهاب:على راحتك
أسيل تشغل نفسها بالملفات
:أسيل عبدالوهاب محسن الــ.....
أسيل(لفت):نـعـم
طاحت الملفات و تبعثرت على الأرض و الصدمه شلت أسيل
أسيل(دموع تملئ عيونها):يـبـه
عبدالوهاب:أنتي بنتي صح
أسيل(تبتسم):أنا أسيل
عبدالوهاب:ودي أضمك يبه بس محد يعرف أني أبوك أخاف أجيب لك الكلام
أسيل(تضمه):ما يهموني يبه أشتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتقت لك
الممرضات تركن كل شئ ووقفن يناظرن أسيل اللي تضم الرجال لها والفضول ذابحهن
بعصبيه وبصوت عالي):عــبــدالــوهــاب
عبدالوهاب(يلتفت ويبتسم):محسن
محسن(معصب):شنوووو هذااااا تضم ممرضه عيييييييييييب
عبدالوهاب(يبي يغيضه):وأحبها بعد(وطبع بوسه على خد أسيل)
محسن(عصب زياده):شنووووووو تسوي
أسيل(تقرب وبكل جرأه و تطبع بوسه على السريع على خد محسن):يا عصبي أحبك
الممرضات بدن يتهامسن كيف تتجرأ و تسوي كذا
محسن(رفع يده بعصبيه يبي يضربها على جرأتها):.....................
أسيل(تحط يدها على راسها):دخيلك يبه قلت لك أخوك عصبي
محسن(نزل يده وعقد حواجبه):يــبــه
عبدالوهاب(يبتسم):محسن ذي بنتي أسيل تبي تضربها عشان حبت أبوها و عمها
محسن(يبتسم):أحــلــف
أسيل: أنا أسيل وربي بنت أخوك
محسن(يضمها):آآآآآآه يالكذابه كنت قدامي طول ذي المده ليه خبيتي عنا
أسيل:عمي الممرضات قامن يتساسرن عنا وأكيد يقولن أسيل مهي صاحيه تضم شايبين مزايين
محسن لف على الكادر الطبي من ممرضات و دكاتره وعمال
محسن(بصوت عالي):علامكم هذي أسيل بنت أخوي يله كل واحد على شغله يله
محسن و أسيل و عبدالوهاب:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه
محسن: تعالو للمكتب عندي كثير أسأله لك
عبدالوهاب: يله
محسن(يدخلون المكتب رفع السماعه): ألو... سمير جب لي 3 قهوه وسط بسرعه
عبدالوهاب: أسيل وين كنتم طول هذي السنين وأيش أخباركم
أسيل: أحنا بخير يبه بس ناقصنا وجودك
عبدالوهاب: وأمك
أسيل: بخير يبه ماتزوجت من بعدك
عبدالوهاب (متفاجئ ): بس خالك قال
أسيل(تقاطعه): خالي كذاب كبير
محسن: وين عايشين
أسيل: عند خالي خلف هنا بالرياض
عبدالوهاب: كيف عايشه ونجد ونجود
أسيل: بخير يبه نجد ونجود آخر سنه علمي أما عايشه ...(سكتت)
عبدالوهاب(بخوف): عايشه علامها فيها شئ
أسيل(بحزن ) :زواجها بعد3 اسابيع
محسن:ليه مرتسمه على وجهك ملامح الحزن بدل الفرح
أسيل: بصراحه خالي أجبر عايشه تقبل ولده عابد
عبدالوهاب: ليه مهو كفو يعني ولا شنو
أسيل: يبه ماتحبه يشتغل ميكانيكي وماكمل دراسته قبلت فيه مسيره مو مخيره سكتت لأن خالي أجبرها تختار ولده ولا الشارع لنا فسكتت لخاطرنا
عبدالوهاب(عصب):الحقير النذل طول 18سنه أحول له فلوس ويجبر بنتي أنا راح أتصرف بنت عبدالوهاب ماتنجبر وراسي يشم الهواء
أسيل(خافت على أبوها): يبه أهدا أرجوك
محسن: وأنتي أجبرك بعد
أسيل: لا أنا مخطوبه(رفعت يدها بأيدها الدبله) لشخص مسافر يدرس طب وقررنا اذا رجع نتزوج
عبدالوهاب: قولي صدق مجبوره
أسيل: لا يبه أنا أخترته أهو أختياري عن قناعه وأمي موافقه وأخوي بعد
عبدالوهاب(رفع حاجبه): أخوك ماقلت أمك ماتزوجت
أسيل(تبتسم): أخوي وحبيبي عبدالله ولد خالي خلف أخوي بالرضاعه
عبدالوهاب(بأرتياح): أهااااااه وأهو مثل أبوه
أسيل: لا يبه أهو الأخ اللي ماجابته أمي بار في أمي وحنون علينا
محسن: جينا عند الأهم لازم تتعرفون على أهلكم جدتك والكل
أسيل(في نفسها) هذا بلا أبوك ياعقاب أهلي يعني حمد لا وبعد ماعرفت انه ولد عمي آآآآآآآآآآآآه ياعذابي من هالمغرور
عبدالوهاب: أسيل شنو رايك بكلام عمك
أسيل: أنا أتمنى يبه ننتظر شوي
عبدالوهاب: ليه
أسيل: معليش ماأبي أشوش على نجد ونجود هذي آخر سنه لهن
محسن: أهو باقي شهرين على الأمتحانات
عبدالوهاب: خلاص لاراح أجهز لكن بيت تنقلن له بعد شهرين مع أمكن
اسيل: وعبدالله يبه
عبدالوهاب( يقرص خدودها بحنان ويبتسم): عبدالله أذا حاب بعد حياه معكم
محسن: طيب نخبرهم ولا عندك راي ثاني
أسيل: أفضل ننتظر لوسمحتولي
عبدالوهاب(يمسك يدها بحنان): أسيل حاب تقولين لأمك أني باقي على عهدي معها وأتمنى تسامحني على غلطتي وكلي أمل أنها ترجع لي ونقضي باقي عمرنا سوى وراح أعدل وربي شاهد
أسيل (توقف وتحب راسه) :أن شاء الله ويخليكم لنا أنا عندي شغل أسمحولي مع السلامه
محسن وعبدالوهاب: مع السلامه
الدنيا تغير لونها بعيون أسيل اللي ماصدقت توصل للبيت حتى زفت لأمها وعايشه بشرى لقائها مع أبوها وكيف ضمها بحنان وعمها العصبي وبشرت عايشه أن أبوها راح يتصرف مع خالها ومو راضي عن هذا الزواج دام أهي رافضته محد يجبر بنت عبدالوهاب
بعد ماطلعت عايشه خبرت أسيل أمها عن رسالة أبوها لأمها بكل تفاصيلها ولحظات صمت عمت الغرفه...........
أسيل: يمه ليه سكتي شنو رايك
الأم: معليه يمه ماأقدر أقرر وماأقدر بعد هذا العمر أنسى وأسامح صعب الجرح ما يتداوى بكلمت أسف
أسيل: والمعنى
الأم(بأصرار وتأكيد): لاء
أسيل(حزنت على قرار أمها): هذا قرارك متأكده
الأم: أيه لا تناقشين بقراري
أسيل(تحب راسها): مثل منتي حابه تصبحين على خير
الأم: وأنتي من أهله*
***********
*brb*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*انتضروني قريبا*


*brb*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> بانتظاركـ خيتو 
> تحياتيـ ..



*يسلموو ع المتابعه* 

*منوره*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

> مشكورة على الجزء
> ..تحياتي..
> ..~ْمجنونةوحلوة~ْ..



 
*العفوو يالغلا* 

*يسلمو ع المتابعه* 

*منوره*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

بأنتظااااار الجزء...~

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بانتظارش خيتو 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## مضراوي

روعه القصه ,.. 
يعطيك العافيه ..
لآعدمنا جديدك ..
تحيااتو ..

----------


## جنى الورود

*شكراأختي على هذه القصة تحياتي لك*

----------

